# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Any computer-savvy people or programmers who can help me out?

## wasup

I want this huge list of chinese characters - http://lingua.mtsu.edu/chinese-compu...tchangyong.php - reordered based on the number in the third column (higher numbers higher on the list, obviously) and then have the simplified characters converted to traditional.  Can anyone help me with this?
I don't know if this would help, but the traditional characters are written alongside the simplified ones from that list on this wikipedia page http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Xiàndà...ng_Zìbiǎo



Thanks...
~ Alex

----------


## wasup

So I found a way to convert the characters myself as I figured that would be harder for someone else to do...
Anyways, if someone could still reorganize this list using some code or computer magic or whatever in the way I want that would be great.

*Spoiler* for _List_: 




1	一	3050722
2	乙	8313
3	二	267506
4	十	338954
5	丁	23479
6	廠	33468
7	七	76766
8	卜	7301
9	人	1867999
10	入	192433
11	八	92700
12	九	94580
13	幾	192355
14	兒	207827
15	了	2128528
16	力	359136
17	乃	23520
18	刀	27292
19	又	302933
20	三	304272
21	於	630524
22	干	120564
23	虧	9884
24	士	115704
25	工	317532
26	土	79809
27	才	181725
28	寸	8056
29	下	621185
30	大	1054064
31	丈	20372
32	與	345532
33	萬	134220
34	上	1069575
35	小	410987
36	口	191936
37	巾	4967
38	山	168142
39	千	67843
40	乞	4073
41	川	25575
42	億	27897
43	個	1199580
44	勺	1357
45	久	62588
46	凡	30533
47	及	202671
48	夕	7025
49	丸	3847
50	麼	477969
51	廣	87900
52	亡	33917
53	門	212769
54	義	193507
55	之	609003
56	尸	13609
57	弓	5315
58	己	250894
59	已	318143
60	子	640640
61	衛	58408
62	也	710259
63	女	185188
64	飛	122290
65	刃	2858
66	習	57329
67	叉	5299
68	馬	155772
69	鄉	36025
70	豐	22439
71	王	143948
72	井	15158
73	開	377012
74	夫	114784
75	天	419884
76	無	359265
77	元	116488
78	專	84361
79	雲	54510
80	扎	15600
81	藝	45218
82	木	54433
83	五	154316
84	支	96814
85	廳	20989
86	不	2237915
87	太	180490
88	犬	3042
89	區	164775
90	歷	85487
91	尤	25908
92	友	68196
93	匹	8025
94	車	118824
95	巨	36351
96	牙	31466
97	屯	2268
98	比	200645
99	互	42579
100	切	126391
101	瓦	22229
102	止	68082
103	少	183018
104	日	363763
105	中	1104541
106	岡	6651
107	貝	24675
108	內	231331
109	水	198933
110	見	269080
111	午	30985
112	牛	30047
113	手	280442
114	毛	64522
115	氣	190687
116	升	41105
117	長	342148
118	仁	17263
119	什	267869
120	片	90559
121	仆	8976
122	化	224729
123	仇	13118
124	幣	22592
125	仍	67490
126	僅	82729
127	斤	8365
128	爪	4419
129	反	181385
130	介	41749
131	父	68576
132	從	369958
133	今	126624
134	凶	16707
135	分	419382
136	乏	16010
137	公	318626
138	倉	8275
139	月	240566
140	氏	13868
141	勿	3400
142	欠	7682
143	風	121803
144	丹	19171
145	勻	2890
146	烏	20291
147	鳳	13817
148	勾	6780
149	文	274222
150	六	85830
151	方	492763
152	火	97760
153	為	1039036
154	斗	69456
155	憶	17829
156	訂	22991
157	計	171949
158	戶	43810
159	認	191866
160	心	392228
161	尺	14422
162	引	85740
163	丑	8067
164	巴	74917
165	孔	18890
166	隊	162938
167	辦	116904
168	以	910627
169	允	15027
170	予	35757
171	勸	12587
172	雙	69440
173	書	151357
174	幻	15371
175	玉	31279
176	刊	20458
177	示	98963
178	末	23526
179	未	110491
180	擊	107513
181	打	186146
182	巧	20964
183	正	296810
184	扑	13748
185	扒	1623
186	功	92052
187	扔	8045
188	去	476270
189	甘	15654
190	世	214990
191	古	80454
192	節	80074
193	本	388118
194	術	131634
195	可	723108
196	丙	3055
197	左	45568
198	厲	17726
199	右	45561
200	石	102149
201	布	113652
202	龍	54169
203	平	191267
204	滅	34135
205	軋	1367
206	東	206238
207	卡	52244
208	北	136939
209	佔	49980
210	業	296169
211	舊	36291
212	帥	8249
213	歸	35153
214	且	144597
215	旦	18569
216	目	180827
217	葉	36032
218	甲	25620
219	申	25531
220	叮	3188
221	電	183834
222	號	84335
223	田	45886
224	由	292199
225	史	90469
226	隻	370059
227	央	44052
228	兄	26386
229	叼	797
230	叫	110131
231	另	83702
232	叨	2344
233	嘆	18587
234	四	184874
235	生	682031
236	失	115346
237	禾	936
238	丘	7886
239	付	42527
240	仗	10263
241	代	231734
242	仙	20051
243	們	1169853
244	儀	19064
245	白	148728
246	仔	12428
247	他	1595761
248	斥	8464
249	瓜	8740
250	乎	90127
251	叢	10665
252	令	114570
253	用	535480
254	甩	3208
255	印	62179
256	樂	64965
257	句	52891
258	匆	11540
259	冊	13462
260	犯	47098
261	外	295645
262	處	194237
263	冬	16368
264	鳥	19698
265	務	176085
266	包	91240
267	飢	5689
268	主	399693
269	市	169522
270	立	204985
271	閃	25427
272	蘭	61951
273	半	80183
274	汁	3564
275	匯	22608
276	頭	274911
277	漢	52656
278	寧	30001
279	穴	7772
280	它	346173
281	討	41717
282	寫	93710
283	讓	125660
284	禮	35612
285	訓	29911
286	必	174963
287	議	116810
288	訊	20488
289	記	139501
290	永	40936
291	司	155229
292	尼	60474
293	民	335796
294	出	755256
295	遼	6300
296	奶	19219
297	奴	15917
298	加	243648
299	召	21098
300	皮	49803
301	邊	136277
302	發	572904
303	孕	6256
304	聖	33620
305	對	703632
306	台	109362
307	矛	15059
308	糾	10064
309	母	71462
310	幼	12257
311	絲	29585
312	式	142292
313	刑	26453
314	動	426839
315	扛	1921
316	寺	8200
317	吉	40081
318	扣	11505
319	考	82688
320	托	44052
321	老	223050
322	執	47543
323	鞏	4344
324	圾	3102
325	擴	28331
326	掃	15140
327	地	969349
328	揚	26509
329	場	173632
330	耳	37939
331	共	128824
332	芒	5174
333	亞	100251
334	芝	5832
335	朽	3526
336	朴	6261
337	機	339823
338	權	144506
339	過	589925
340	臣	24553
341	再	179607
342	協	50123
343	西	243619
344	壓	48038
345	厭	11376
346	在	2009181
347	有	1782004
348	百	103938
349	存	110970
350	而	649239
351	頁	24861
352	匠	6142
353	夸	7594
354	奪	22148
355	灰	18298
356	達	147907
357	列	82418
358	死	136194
359	成	499007
360	夾	9574
361	軌	8273
362	邪	12952
363	劃	78648
364	邁	10432
365	畢	26148
366	至	163582
367	此	318534
368	貞	4414
369	師	128086
370	塵	10137
371	尖	18036
372	劣	8067
373	光	147639
374	當	429274
375	早	89623
376	吐	11132
377	嚇	14620
378	虫	18909
379	曲	27401
380	團	104151
381	同	437611
382	吊	6637
383	吃	85976
384	因	371612
385	吸	35891
386	嗎	91639
387	嶼	3098
388	帆	3874
389	歲	46835
390	回	239243
391	豈	10036
392	剛	64622
393	則	149042
394	肉	30820
395	網	67118
396	年	601887
397	朱	25195
398	先	210628
399	丟	11285
400	舌	7511
401	竹	12000
402	遷	11433
403	喬	14107
404	偉	25591
405	傳	128186
406	乒	1086
407	乓	1032
408	休	26539
409	伍	14425
410	伏	16181
411	優	46613
412	伐	9028
413	延	25768
414	件	172895
415	任	212485
416	傷	59632
417	價	103634
418	份	45408
419	華	103158
420	仰	16940
421	仿	19870
422	伙	28724
423	偽	12654
424	自	611687
425	血	59944
426	向	276986
427	似	98057
428	后	570764
429	行	531848
430	舟	5363
431	全	305248
432	會	734888
433	殺	68776
434	合	239277
435	兆	5204
436	企	93453
437	眾	80390
438	爺	30930
439	傘	5511
440	創	63156
441	肌	7830
442	朵	12435
443	雜	40265
444	危	42080
445	旬	4671
446	旨	10590
447	負	54616
448	各	193435
449	名	198481
450	多	481689
451	爭	124420
452	色	142231
453	壯	15151
454	沖	53378
455	冰	27201
456	庄	29679
457	慶	19487
458	亦	37960
459	劉	48600
460	齊	27480
461	交	135727
462	次	214857
463	衣	51134
464	產	265164
465	決	157959
466	充	54812
467	妄	6228
468	閉	19515
469	問	288237
470	闖	5954
471	羊	17763
472	並	281616
473	關	302473
474	米	69668
475	燈	25401
476	州	51533
477	汗	14011
478	污	15696
479	江	69602
480	池	10289
481	湯	11620
482	忙	42026
483	興	76760
484	宇	23891
485	守	44264
486	宅	8464
487	字	108218
488	安	183210
489	講	73220
490	軍	362526
491	許	166034
492	論	197165
493	農	88412
494	諷	4713
495	設	142742
496	訪	29134
497	尋	33469
498	那	638538
499	迅	26321
500	盡	84270
501	導	124463
502	異	52735
503	孫	31506
504	陣	44899
505	陽	60867
506	收	120897
507	階	49058
508	陰	31936
509	防	74459
510	奸	7132
511	如	449036
512	婦	35188
513	好	411866
514	她	388612
515	媽	48622
516	戲	29402
517	羽	8366
518	觀	127796
519	歡	55294
520	買	47788
521	紅	81852
522	纖	6166
523	級	102018
524	約	99148
525	紀	69045
526	馳	6199
527	巡	12852
528	壽	11646
529	弄	28205
530	麥	23271
531	形	162049
532	進	412166
533	戒	12510
534	吞	9142
535	遠	110455
536	違	22751
537	運	123903
538	扶	11659
539	撫	10100
540	壇	9049
541	技	99790
542	壞	41723
543	擾	14252
544	拒	17892
545	找	88247
546	批	70580
547	扯	6325
548	址	8541
549	走	193619
550	抄	5433
551	壩	2552
552	貢	12785
553	攻	68747
554	赤	10981
555	折	24737
556	抓	31675
557	扮	7372
558	搶	15596
559	孝	6112
560	均	36842
561	拋	10477
562	投	79708
563	墳	4402
564	抗	47342
565	坑	5223
566	坊	3546
567	抖	9584
568	護	76993
569	殼	7813
570	志	75904
571	扭	9054
572	塊	44475
573	聲	206083
574	把	340730
575	報	182411
576	卻	148679
577	劫	8752
578	芽	2717
579	花	103367
580	芹	765
581	芬	8218
582	蒼	10027
583	芳	12015
584	嚴	75278
585	蘆	3806
586	勞	56119
587	克	166044
588	蘇	68487
589	杆	6944
590	杠	1732
591	杜	19246
592	材	34237
593	村	52603
594	杏	2538
595	極	117736
596	李	86593
597	楊	27561
598	求	138216
599	更	187378
600	束	31370
601	豆	9179
602	兩	294600
603	麗	41363
604	醫	84620
605	辰	4755
606	勵	14512
607	否	64772
608	還	415855
609	殲	8910
610	來	1079469
611	連	106814
612	步	121267
613	堅	48749
614	旱	3636
615	盯	8041
616	呈	12567
617	時	833532
618	吳	24632
619	助	66867
620	縣	38407
621	裡	537795
622	呆	17746
623	園	31925
624	曠	2731
625	圍	69641
626	呀	35343
627	噸	10403
628	足	77385
629	郵	11137
630	男	67405
631	困	39172
632	吵	6709
633	串	8695
634	員	200217
635	聽	148988
636	吩	4866
637	吹	16180
638	嗚	3341
639	吧	87536
640	吼	5814
641	別	186634
642	崗	9163
643	帳	11798
644	財	56037
645	針	25384
646	釘	5059
647	告	138285
648	我	1690048
649	亂	47474
650	利	268813
651	禿	3640
652	秀	24620
653	私	29700
654	每	119594
655	兵	106982
656	估	17943
657	體	273792
658	何	184335
659	但	374459
660	伸	23732
661	作	542791
662	伯	42513
663	伶	2148
664	佣	3517
665	低	68424
666	你	705205
667	住	138503
668	位	214983
669	伴	18678
670	身	249725
671	皂	1691
672	佛	47038
673	近	115441
674	徹	20461
675	役	20254
676	返	15179
677	余	50601
678	希	80460
679	坐	66293
680	谷	26005
681	妥	8634
682	含	34759
683	鄰	10996
684	岔	1599
685	肝	9551
686	肚	9102
687	腸	7939
688	龜	4265
689	免	48044
690	狂	24259
691	猶	20747
692	角	50081
693	刪	2577
694	條	191280
695	卵	6971
696	島	44056
697	迎	27228
698	飯	35076
699	飲	12453
700	系	190769
701	言	120308
702	凍	5984
703	狀	64495
704	畝	4439
705	況	100680
706	床	27283
707	庫	25924
708	療	34467
709	應	280384
710	冷	53460
711	這	1552042
712	序	41129
713	辛	14713
714	棄	25730
715	冶	2525
716	忘	27961
717	閑	13316
718	間	292227
719	悶	8708
720	判	52045
721	灶	2891
722	燦	3254
723	弟	42706
724	汪	8294
725	沙	40573
726	汽	22098
727	沃	9047
728	泛	17928
729	溝	11735
730	沒	428146
731	沈	10628
732	沉	48772
733	懷	47561
734	憂	14753
735	快	116923
736	完	143120
737	宋	31748
738	宏	9134
739	牢	10454
740	究	98377
741	窮	17672
742	災	17531
743	良	41167
744	証	115610
745	啟	18041
746	評	42966
747	補	34542
748	初	58587
749	社	159527
750	識	125220
751	訴	68147
752	診	15931
753	詞	33669
754	譯	22170
755	君	31960
756	靈	50134
757	即	146459
758	層	53705
759	尿	8292
760	尾	19076
761	遲	16808
762	局	84587
763	改	121023
764	張	136087
765	忌	7938
766	際	99412
767	陸	57430
768	阿	87159
769	陳	77914
770	阻	23151
771	附	35955
772	妙	20165
773	妖	8337
774	妨	8311
775	努	26564
776	忍	24862
777	勁	17307
778	雞	16164
779	驅	13692
780	純	24890
781	紗	4069
782	納	55597
783	綱	7832
784	駁	6879
785	縱	20599
786	紛	22820
787	紙	30001
788	紋	9463
789	紡	4175
790	驢	3532
791	紐	9466
792	奉	16453
793	玩	27043
794	環	55971
795	武	81863
796	青	82619
797	責	76377
798	現	433960
799	表	226768
800	規	134528
801	抹	6299
802	攏	4390
803	拔	13865
804	揀	1981
805	擔	51792
806	坦	30341
807	押	9401
808	抽	22937
809	拐	5282
810	拖	13973
811	拍	23483
812	者	360974
813	頂	31318
814	拆	6412
815	擁	27833
816	抵	25228
817	拘	6224
818	勢	80705
819	抱	25069
820	垃	3127
821	拉	134051
822	攔	7091
823	拌	950
824	幸	37198
825	招	34625
826	坡	12758
827	披	6790
828	撥	9047
829	擇	33615
830	抬	16315
831	其	403028
832	取	134102
833	苦	63194
834	若	60736
835	茂	4798
836	蘋	3805
837	苗	7946
838	英	116193
839	范	53033
840	直	169439
841	茄	1596
842	莖	2956
843	茅	4637
844	林	117675
845	枝	13982
846	杯	16068
847	櫃	7101
848	析	27019
849	板	35332
850	鬆	37563
851	槍	38569
852	構	80364
853	杰	24796
854	述	57744
855	枕	3206
856	喪	15731
857	或	260786
858	畫	38263
859	臥	7696
860	事	499172
861	刺	27891
862	棗	2319
863	雨	35370
864	賣	32694
865	礦	16360
866	碼	17626
867	廁	2118
868	奔	18989
869	奇	71919
870	奮	19499
871	態	77219
872	歐	42504
873	壟	4642
874	妻	26847
875	轟	19670
876	頃	2753
877	轉	115087
878	斬	3844
879	輪	25958
880	軟	28885
881	到	965035
882	非	149915
883	叔	15310
884	肯	39813
885	齒	9415
886	些	400528
887	虎	26514
888	虜	3811
889	腎	4437
890	賢	7713
891	尚	38376
892	旺	5529
893	具	108811
894	果	246831
895	味	40704
896	昆	9557
897	國	985350
898	昌	11787
899	暢	6012
900	明	309873
901	易	89730
902	昂	7637
903	典	28860
904	固	37582
905	忠	18021
906	咐	6257
907	呼	40709
908	鳴	10636
909	詠	1067
910	呢	112185
911	岸	32807
912	岩	15279
913	帖	2191
914	羅	108376
915	幟	2452
916	嶺	5429
917	凱	14990
918	敗	39627
919	販	3837
920	購	26803
921	圖	85957
922	釣	4813
923	制	250754
924	知	306384
925	垂	11949
926	牧	12193
927	物	281146
928	乖	3828
929	刮	4565
930	稈	502
931	和	1010465
932	季	19211
933	委	90263
934	佳	12061
935	侍	8320
936	供	74168
937	使	316273
938	例	74579
939	版	42853
940	侄	2987
941	偵	14329
942	側	20960
943	憑	15619
944	僑	4633
945	佩	13784
946	貨	42602
947	依	70632
948	的	7922684
949	迫	30930
950	質	104560
951	欣	13500
952	征	49855
953	往	116539
954	爬	15255
955	彼	20021
956	徑	18428
957	所	523028
958	舍	17647
959	金	167912
960	命	168358
961	斧	2598
962	爸	28526
963	採	68946
964	受	180928
965	乳	8701
966	貪	8304
967	念	85953
968	貧	17263
969	膚	9214
970	肺	6692
971	肢	4651
972	腫	9202
973	脹	6327
974	朋	38271
975	股	61861
976	肥	11594
977	服	116961
978	脅	13948
979	周	83366
980	昏	12600
981	魚	40452
982	兔	4418
983	狐	4718
984	忽	36378
985	狗	19093
986	備	107114
987	飾	11794
988	飽	7059
989	飼	7399
990	變	185121
991	京	71245
992	享	20830
993	店	28926
994	夜	58839
995	廟	8220
996	府	100771
997	底	75728
998	劑	12821
999	郊	4565
1000	廢	16754
1001	淨	16751
1002	盲	6395
1003	放	147600
1004	刻	65015
1005	育	66551
1006	閘	1352
1007	鬧	17764
1008	鄭	24716
1009	券	14293
1010	卷	30343
1011	單	109359
1012	炒	3260
1013	炊	1262
1014	炕	1949
1015	炎	17971
1016	爐	7295
1017	沫	3731
1018	淺	10088
1019	法	466816
1020	泄	6955
1021	河	69687
1022	沾	4201
1023	淚	19411
1024	油	34469
1025	泊	6695
1026	沿	22781
1027	泡	7046
1028	注	82869
1029	瀉	2816
1030	泳	3198
1031	泥	13874
1032	沸	2860
1033	波	58859
1034	潑	4688
1035	澤	34311
1036	治	156904
1037	怖	9400
1038	性	309844
1039	怕	63520
1040	憐	11848
1041	怪	46600
1042	學	464261
1043	寶	42836
1044	宗	50799
1045	定	422538
1046	宜	18833
1047	審	48862
1048	宙	15331
1049	官	97897
1050	空	158539
1051	帘	3875
1052	實	368494
1053	試	61912
1054	郎	14845
1055	詩	36762
1056	肩	15528
1057	房	80320
1058	誠	23947
1059	襯	3700
1060	衫	5802
1061	視	96326
1062	話	240067
1063	誕	7085
1064	詢	11643
1065	該	136053
1066	詳	15099
1067	建	178289
1068	肅	13581
1069	錄	36080
1070	隸	9100
1071	居	56307
1072	屆	13521
1073	刷	8773
1074	屈	10591
1075	弦	5117
1076	承	62285
1077	孟	12274
1078	孤	17817
1079	陝	5769
1080	降	49306
1081	限	66018
1082	妹	22723
1083	姑	31647
1084	姐	41762
1085	姓	24142
1086	始	112987
1087	駕	12492
1088	參	80663
1089	艱	11164
1090	線	98261
1091	練	30963
1092	組	119734
1093	細	67915
1094	駛	13537
1095	織	69482
1096	終	72533
1097	駐	18901
1098	駝	3084
1099	紹	20681
1100	經	481338
1101	貫	14361
1102	奏	12859
1103	春	36027
1104	幫	47065
1105	珍	18144
1106	玻	9447
1107	毒	34517
1108	型	73216
1109	挂	20706
1110	封	38954
1111	持	119990
1112	項	70453
1113	垮	2958
1114	挎	574
1115	城	102833
1116	撓	2523
1117	政	269878
1118	赴	8594
1119	趙	23428
1120	擋	7851
1121	挺	14615
1122	括	40519
1123	拴	1537
1124	拾	7497
1125	挑	18417
1126	指	166865
1127	墊	3233
1128	掙	8297
1129	擠	10920
1130	拼	8842
1131	挖	8449
1132	按	69984
1133	揮	49702
1134	挪	5500
1135	某	79482
1136	甚	64438
1137	革	78685
1138	薦	4406
1139	巷	4221
1140	帶	124619
1141	草	44612
1142	繭	904
1143	茶	19404
1144	荒	17924
1145	茫	7659
1146	蕩	15268
1147	榮	31662
1148	故	70067
1149	胡	43199
1150	南	139078
1151	藥	59090
1152	標	86324
1153	枯	5582
1154	柄	5229
1155	棟	2830
1156	相	269125
1157	查	90039
1158	柏	11902
1159	柳	12642
1160	柱	10504
1161	柿	1221
1162	欄	6182
1163	樹	54037
1164	要	811011
1165	咸	3627
1166	威	64559
1167	歪	5251
1168	研	93761
1169	磚	4512
1170	厘	5096
1171	厚	20624
1172	砌	1442
1173	砍	5418
1174	面	425180
1175	耐	15629
1176	耍	5109
1177	牽	10641
1178	殘	24030
1179	殃	964
1180	輕	89852
1181	鴉	4236
1182	皆	15357
1183	背	45181
1184	戰	278776
1185	點	300800
1186	臨	41068
1187	覽	8259
1188	豎	3698
1189	省	58642
1190	削	9169
1191	嘗	11557
1192	是	2615490
1193	盼	5689
1194	眨	4393
1195	哄	3660
1196	顯	87825
1197	啞	4406
1198	冒	20917
1199	映	18102
1200	星	76320
1201	昨	14406
1202	畏	6722
1203	趴	1942
1204	胃	7533
1205	貴	38668
1206	界	148438
1207	虹	5670
1208	蝦	2338
1209	蟻	3653
1210	思	144503
1211	螞	2206
1212	雖	81097
1213	品	138528
1214	咽	6818
1215	罵	14976
1216	嘩	3759
1217	咱	19554
1218	響	81702
1219	哈	52475
1220	咬	11029
1221	咳	4390
1222	哪	60708
1223	炭	4405
1224	峽	10028
1225	罰	21011
1226	賤	3270
1227	貼	14888
1228	骨	29180
1229	鈔	3049
1230	鐘	36770
1231	鋼	11738
1232	鑰	3772
1233	鉤	5140
1234	卸	3795
1235	缸	2437
1236	拜	20978
1237	看	424616
1238	矩	5766
1239	怎	112294
1240	牲	12107
1241	選	82498
1242	適	58927
1243	秒	6829
1244	香	46525
1245	種	503344
1246	秋	24030
1247	科	155750
1248	重	282843
1249	復	98822
1250	竿	2083
1251	段	71172
1252	便	159479
1253	倆	12340
1254	貸	11793
1255	順	34708
1256	修	49829
1257	保	164424
1258	促	25792
1259	侮	3144
1260	儉	2193
1261	俗	17463
1262	俘	6594
1263	信	230248
1264	皇	47750
1265	泉	11237
1266	鬼	28916
1267	侵	26466
1268	追	47079
1269	俊	8543
1270	盾	16080
1271	待	57757
1272	律	77818
1273	很	284252
1274	須	94903
1275	敘	11786
1276	劍	39020
1277	逃	31468
1278	食	58110
1279	盆	6780
1280	膽	17486
1281	勝	49565
1282	胞	17702
1283	胖	8184
1284	脈	11932
1285	勉	6398
1286	狹	6901
1287	獅	5456
1288	獨	64201
1289	狡	2971
1290	獄	11886
1291	狠	11116
1292	貿	26198
1293	怨	11305
1294	急	60141
1295	饒	5079
1296	蝕	3131
1297	餃	856
1298	餅	4439
1299	彎	10917
1300	將	295586
1301	獎	20690
1302	哀	9693
1303	亭	7041
1304	亮	41016
1305	度	214376
1306	跡	25920
1307	庭	35205
1308	瘡	1681
1309	瘋	12771
1310	疫	9202
1311	疤	1765
1312	姿	8092
1313	親	118451
1314	音	76043
1315	帝	66035
1316	施	73861
1317	聞	42253
1318	閥	2970
1319	閣	10595
1320	差	50349
1321	養	47702
1322	美	269452
1323	姜	4261
1324	叛	9361
1325	送	60182
1326	類	138280
1327	迷	23959
1328	前	381431
1329	首	85036
1330	逆	7339
1331	總	184470
1332	煉	9528
1333	炸	32540
1334	炮	36315
1335	爛	9635
1336	剃	1337
1337	潔	13261
1338	洪	17526
1339	洒	4961
1340	澆	2265
1341	濁	1924
1342	洞	30399
1343	測	39752
1344	洗	20229
1345	活	189876
1346	派	76750
1347	洽	1809
1348	染	24444
1349	濟	119161
1350	洋	43692
1351	洲	53429
1352	渾	7136
1353	濃	12016
1354	津	17470
1355	恆	9483
1356	恢	17123
1357	恰	18420
1358	惱	10356
1359	恨	18702
1360	舉	68924
1361	覺	132041
1362	宣	47041
1363	室	52846
1364	宮	32179
1365	憲	14251
1366	突	84474
1367	穿	45314
1368	竊	6174
1369	客	69108
1370	冠	10217
1371	語	82805
1372	扁	9917
1373	襖	1057
1374	祖	29644
1375	神	184554
1376	祝	11144
1377	誤	40196
1378	誘	10307
1379	說	874977
1380	誦	3447
1381	墾	1819
1382	退	51272
1383	既	51208
1384	屋	39588
1385	晝	3036
1386	費	84359
1387	陡	4421
1388	眉	14763
1389	孩	76620
1390	除	89272
1391	險	58047
1392	院	126115
1393	娃	8662
1394	姥	2249
1395	姨	4928
1396	姻	6998
1397	嬌	5772
1398	怒	24374
1399	架	40619
1400	賀	10507
1401	盈	6142
1402	勇	21819
1403	怠	1847
1404	柔	12389
1405	壘	4134
1406	綁	4112
1407	絨	2929
1408	結	181674
1409	繞	14172
1410	驕	5196
1411	繪	9039
1412	給	217815
1413	絡	25256
1414	駱	2290
1415	絕	72074
1416	絞	2963
1417	統	165820
1418	耕	8525
1419	耗	9999
1420	艷	6172
1421	泰	18069
1422	珠	18916
1423	班	38130
1424	素	59100
1425	蠶	2549
1426	頑	6868
1427	盞	2486
1428	匪	5511
1429	撈	3681
1430	栽	4215
1431	捕	18236
1432	振	24469
1433	載	32456
1434	趕	36599
1435	起	424933
1436	鹽	8266
1437	捎	913
1438	捏	3824
1439	埋	11246
1440	捉	8838
1441	捆	3079
1442	捐	5273
1443	損	36444
1444	都	439568
1445	哲	25353
1446	逝	6182
1447	撿	2653
1448	換	42292
1449	挽	5389
1450	熱	67051
1451	恐	37676
1452	壺	3652
1453	挨	6930
1454	恥	5735
1455	耽	3005
1456	恭	9787
1457	蓮	8650
1458	莫	34097
1459	荷	15249
1460	獲	55064
1461	晉	11192
1462	惡	44493
1463	真	198416
1464	框	5853
1465	桂	7877
1466	檔	9248
1467	桐	2821
1468	株	3771
1469	橋	18815
1470	桃	8639
1471	格	133986
1472	校	63200
1473	核	41944
1474	樣	398149
1475	根	120778
1476	索	43365
1477	哥	43620
1478	速	65094
1479	逗	3271
1480	栗	3240
1481	配	49900
1482	翅	6524
1483	辱	8029
1484	唇	8279
1485	夏	24888
1486	礎	30477
1487	破	67268
1488	原	207579
1489	套	26301
1490	逐	34128
1491	烈	43751
1492	殊	22407
1493	顧	42735
1494	轎	3942
1495	較	82870
1496	頓	44425
1497	斃	3588
1498	致	78238
1499	柴	7276
1500	桌	22336
1501	慮	37208
1502	監	41082
1503	緊	72300
1504	黨	103165
1505	晒	3124
1506	眠	7195
1507	曉	17316
1508	鴨	5932
1509	晃	9157
1510	晌	2401
1511	暈	5420
1512	蚊	2065
1513	哨	4354
1514	哭	21444
1515	恩	37898
1516	喚	8657
1517	啊	48244
1518	唉	6269
1519	罷	18492
1520	峰	14424
1521	圓	24267
1522	賊	7045
1523	賄	3346
1524	錢	67304
1525	鉗	1243
1526	鑽	10064
1527	鐵	45798
1528	鈴	7404
1529	鉛	3075
1530	缺	38506
1531	氧	8401
1532	特	239091
1533	犧	8926
1534	造	120496
1535	乘	20731
1536	敵	78620
1537	秤	765
1538	租	16052
1539	積	50720
1540	秧	1003
1541	秩	9713
1542	稱	93638
1543	秘	37560
1544	透	26836
1545	筆	34057
1546	笑	122902
1547	筍	1079
1548	債	20902
1549	借	32027
1550	值	67732
1551	倚	3149
1552	傾	19849
1553	倒	66634
1554	倘	6072
1555	俱	8024
1556	倡	5622
1557	候	124865
1558	俯	5100
1559	倍	16102
1560	倦	4682
1561	健	32399
1562	臭	6166
1563	射	53184
1564	躬	3037
1565	息	98447
1566	徒	27812
1567	徐	18175
1568	艦	40500
1569	艙	8575
1570	般	63739
1571	航	46789
1572	途	26485
1573	拿	61798
1574	爹	7016
1575	愛	108167
1576	頌	4142
1577	翁	6137
1578	脆	7336
1579	脂	5492
1580	胸	17392
1581	胳	3753
1582	臟	11350
1583	膠	5721
1584	腦	61647
1585	狸	2715
1586	狼	10295
1587	逢	5632
1588	留	73287
1589	皺	7609
1590	餓	7992
1591	戀	14674
1592	槳	2067
1593	漿	3130
1594	衰	10367
1595	高	293542
1596	席	37579
1597	准	113877
1598	座	42814
1599	脊	5316
1600	症	19878
1601	病	98692
1602	疾	19402
1603	疼	10279
1604	疲	9364
1605	效	74009
1606	離	100744
1607	唐	32757
1608	資	168890
1609	涼	12156
1610	站	75402
1611	剖	3767
1612	競	25897
1613	部	403066
1614	旁	32268
1615	旅	34384
1616	畜	6821
1617	閱	14067
1618	羞	6651
1619	瓶	10361
1620	拳	9290
1621	粉	13874
1622	料	72778
1623	益	60896
1624	兼	13656
1625	烤	3125
1626	烘	1371
1627	煩	20076
1628	燒	22078
1629	燭	3578
1630	煙	33137
1631	遞	13012
1632	濤	6611
1633	浙	6045
1634	澇	471
1635	酒	44069
1636	涉	20482
1637	消	96263
1638	浩	8387
1639	海	209302
1640	涂	9949
1641	浴	4911
1642	浮	14717
1643	流	107397
1644	潤	16922
1645	浪	22639
1646	浸	4529
1647	漲	9089
1648	燙	2149
1649	涌	11228
1650	悟	10876
1651	悄	15141
1652	悔	8485
1653	悅	7094
1654	害	69462
1655	寬	23918
1656	家	509790
1657	宵	1604
1658	宴	5798
1659	賓	13149
1660	窄	5219
1661	容	95407
1662	宰	6390
1663	案	79395
1664	請	100226
1665	朗	19288
1666	諸	29957
1667	讀	48304
1668	扇	7125
1669	襪	1790
1670	袖	10564
1671	袍	4710
1672	被	268905
1673	祥	10724
1674	課	21705
1675	誰	61528
1676	調	106379
1677	冤	4243
1678	諒	6024
1679	談	86089
1680	誼	5902
1681	剝	7504
1682	懇	5081
1683	展	156759
1684	劇	36585
1685	屑	3655
1686	弱	29129
1687	陵	7436
1688	陶	11821
1689	陷	19703
1690	陪	10908
1691	娛	3740
1692	娘	38274
1693	通	209046
1694	能	665358
1695	難	144597
1696	預	61534
1697	桑	13328
1698	絹	4335
1699	繡	4046
1700	驗	76542
1701	繼	60428
1702	球	63913
1703	理	398087
1704	捧	4533
1705	堵	4960
1706	描	20247
1707	域	40597
1708	掩	13680
1709	捷	9225
1710	排	55938
1711	掉	40541
1712	堆	16920
1713	推	80933
1714	掀	3831
1715	授	33017
1716	教	208875
1717	掏	5416
1718	掠	8343
1719	培	24009
1720	接	175473
1721	控	45664
1722	探	36230
1723	據	137990
1724	掘	5436
1725	職	65272
1726	基	153462
1727	著	46239
1728	勒	33228
1729	黃	72199
1730	萌	2229
1731	蘿	2694
1732	菌	9971
1733	菜	19516
1734	萄	5463
1735	菊	3676
1736	萍	5646
1737	菠	310
1738	營	76372
1739	械	11060
1740	夢	39486
1741	梢	2555
1742	梅	23824
1743	檢	50413
1744	梳	2806
1745	梯	10738
1746	桶	4167
1747	救	38824
1748	副	47520
1749	票	36459
1750	戚	4756
1751	爽	4368
1752	聾	2250
1753	襲	21098
1754	盛	24387
1755	雪	30997
1756	輔	6782
1757	輛	16767
1758	虛	27076
1759	雀	4675
1760	堂	32367
1761	常	212309
1762	匙	3809
1763	晨	16235
1764	睜	7454
1765	瞇	2013
1766	眼	152079
1767	懸	8282
1768	野	40681
1769	啦	22263
1770	晚	62142
1771	啄	1084
1772	距	21970
1773	躍	13645
1774	略	53068
1775	蛇	10538
1776	累	18017
1777	唱	20085
1778	患	20203
1779	唯	26041
1780	崖	5199
1781	嶄	1827
1782	崇	14262
1783	圈	17115
1784	銅	9416
1785	鏟	1756
1786	銀	47955
1787	甜	6894
1788	梨	1884
1789	犁	1530
1790	移	38349
1791	笨	4712
1792	籠	7888
1793	笛	3409
1794	符	21862
1795	第	325780
1796	敏	15135
1797	做	175580
1798	袋	18381
1799	悠	6604
1800	償	17919
1801	偶	17246
1802	偷	19006
1803	您	51094
1804	售	25405
1805	停	54453
1806	偏	21877
1807	假	62691
1808	得	630688
1809	銜	4684
1810	盤	28582
1811	船	65883
1812	斜	9264
1813	盒	6506
1814	鴿	2886
1815	悉	15234
1816	欲	28856
1817	彩	22982
1818	領	130993
1819	腳	44529
1820	脖	5682
1821	臉	65727
1822	脫	34548
1823	象	143453
1824	夠	76181
1825	猜	11875
1826	豬	9535
1827	獵	10561
1828	貓	10724
1829	猛	23862
1830	餡	742
1831	館	30564
1832	湊	5544
1833	減	40011
1834	毫	38374
1835	麻	25584
1836	痒	3055
1837	痕	7805
1838	廊	6413
1839	康	37302
1840	庸	5835
1841	鹿	6599
1842	盜	11595
1843	章	76098
1844	竟	53033
1845	商	105406
1846	族	74174
1847	旋	16441
1848	望	133145
1849	率	64453
1850	著	626326
1851	蓋	28310
1852	粘	5231
1853	粗	15557
1854	粒	10200
1855	斷	97235
1856	剪	5324
1857	獸	11820
1858	清	127716
1859	添	8460
1860	淋	5737
1861	淹	3315
1862	渠	4769
1863	漸	39010
1864	混	24605
1865	漁	9441
1866	淘	3718
1867	液	14940
1868	淡	18779
1869	深	105924
1870	婆	17603
1871	梁	15387
1872	滲	3647
1873	情	312900
1874	惜	13687
1875	慚	2062
1876	悼	1997
1877	懼	11644
1878	惕	2698
1879	驚	59724
1880	慘	13314
1881	慣	20880
1882	寇	3354
1883	寄	11729
1884	宿	9693
1885	窯	4611
1886	密	68475
1887	謀	31910
1888	謊	5481
1889	禍	8336
1890	謎	3828
1891	逮	5418
1892	敢	44338
1893	屠	5718
1894	彈	63417
1895	隨	82599
1896	蛋	16305
1897	隆	15979
1898	隱	29294
1899	婚	34610
1900	嬸	1965
1901	頸	6104
1902	績	12789
1903	緒	15571
1904	續	73927
1905	騎	16037
1906	繩	7256
1907	維	78877
1908	綿	5622
1909	綢	3098
1910	綠	26414
1911	琴	10383
1912	斑	6622
1913	替	26687
1914	款	43087
1915	堪	9026
1916	搭	8626
1917	塔	29454
1918	越	95657
1919	趁	6154
1920	趨	14160
1921	超	48218
1922	提	205159
1923	堤	3840
1924	博	33366
1925	揭	10892
1926	喜	58449
1927	插	13938
1928	揪	1735
1929	搜	12537
1930	煮	3313
1931	援	22180
1932	裁	21918
1933	擱	4359
1934	摟	2512
1935	攪	2922
1936	握	29418
1937	揉	2427
1938	斯	240900
1939	期	169806
1940	欺	10418
1941	聯	120301
1942	散	39336
1943	惹	5018
1944	葬	6558
1945	葛	7952
1946	董	11450
1947	葡	5943
1948	敬	21646
1949	蔥	2147
1950	落	82641
1951	朝	68380
1952	辜	3235
1953	葵	941
1954	棒	4917
1955	棋	6294
1956	植	24999
1957	森	29533
1958	椅	10917
1959	椒	1518
1960	棵	6159
1961	棍	5140
1962	棉	7416
1963	棚	3929
1964	棕	2590
1965	惠	13492
1966	惑	11829
1967	逼	12623
1968	廚	5932
1969	廈	5083
1970	硬	23364
1971	確	128417
1972	雁	3474
1973	殖	15118
1974	裂	18093
1975	雄	28184
1976	暫	17968
1977	雅	24527
1978	輩	14384
1979	悲	23500
1980	紫	11172
1981	輝	11518
1982	敞	3248
1983	賞	14946
1984	掌	37729
1985	晴	7405
1986	暑	2697
1987	最	283689
1988	量	180008
1989	噴	10027
1990	晶	10038
1991	喇	2939
1992	遇	37343
1993	喊	22779
1994	景	42738
1995	踐	12242
1996	跌	11967
1997	跑	39497
1998	遺	37619
1999	蛙	2149
2000	蛛	3033
2001	蜓	533
2002	喝	32112
2003	喂	7184
2004	喘	7320
2005	喉	6233
2006	幅	15021
2007	帽	9697
2008	賭	6759
2009	賠	9960
2010	黑	78896
2011	鑄	3604
2012	鋪	11654
2013	鏈	6223
2014	銷	36821
2015	鎖	12638
2016	鋤	981
2017	鍋	6416
2018	鏽	1198
2019	鋒	10783
2020	銳	8522
2021	短	37834
2022	智	38064
2023	毯	2827
2024	鵝	5703
2025	剩	14996
2026	稍	16855
2027	程	136962
2028	稀	9234
2029	稅	45615
2030	筐	1119
2031	等	266296
2032	筑	24780
2033	策	52394
2034	篩	1166
2035	筒	6296
2036	答	72421
2037	筋	5170
2038	箏	1100
2039	傲	7503
2040	傅	8256
2041	牌	19752
2042	堡	13533
2043	集	104019
2044	焦	12684
2045	傍	3444
2046	儲	13408
2047	奧	32761
2048	街	25866
2049	懲	8839
2050	御	16586
2051	循	9768
2052	艇	16868
2053	舒	14833
2054	番	14927
2055	釋	42749
2056	禽	3408
2057	臘	13892
2058	脾	5386
2059	腔	7975
2060	魯	37474
2061	猾	1697
2062	猴	5582
2063	然	511026
2064	饞	669
2065	裝	88143
2066	蠻	6503
2067	就	771108
2068	痛	50459
2069	童	20813
2070	闊	10722
2071	善	48739
2072	羨	2739
2073	普	63570
2074	糞	2217
2075	尊	24662
2076	道	534695
2077	曾	89328
2078	焰	5116
2079	港	35577
2080	湖	36112
2081	渣	1495
2082	濕	9783
2083	溫	39312
2084	渴	7395
2085	滑	14303
2086	灣	40101
2087	渡	15692
2088	游	54262
2089	滋	7874
2090	溉	1000
2091	憤	13749
2092	慌	11149
2093	惰	1302
2094	愧	5008
2095	愉	7259
2096	慨	5479
2097	割	10894
2098	寒	18684
2099	富	50273
2100	竄	3865
2101	窩	7456
2102	窗	26978
2103	遍	30545
2104	裕	6871
2105	褲	6282
2106	裙	4062
2107	謝	37550
2108	謠	3219
2109	謙	4588
2110	屬	66374
2111	屢	3925
2112	強	146665
2113	粥	1854
2114	疏	8101
2115	隔	18056
2116	隙	4130
2117	絮	1617
2118	嫂	5863
2119	登	42687
2120	緞	1658
2121	緩	25455
2122	編	39879
2123	騙	13854
2124	緣	19330
2125	瑞	17869
2126	魂	17535
2127	肆	3956
2128	攝	15801
2129	摸	17067
2130	填	7401
2131	搏	4392
2132	塌	3839
2133	鼓	25016
2134	擺	23853
2135	攜	7449
2136	搬	9478
2137	搖	34635
2138	搞	24265
2139	塘	4033
2140	攤	5798
2141	蒜	1091
2142	勤	12536
2143	鵲	999
2144	藍	22437
2145	墓	8890
2146	幕	18138
2147	蓬	4225
2148	蓄	7213
2149	蒙	29019
2150	蒸	4443
2151	獻	22396
2152	禁	31951
2153	楚	39846
2154	想	368819
2155	槐	1627
2156	榆	1360
2157	樓	38463
2158	概	44501
2159	賴	17123
2160	酬	7011
2161	感	178383
2162	礙	15121
2163	碑	5509
2164	碎	15334
2165	碰	16919
2166	碗	7773
2167	碌	3497
2168	雷	55226
2169	零	17675
2170	霧	10856
2171	雹	558
2172	輸	34688
2173	督	34523
2174	齡	13733
2175	鑒	11090
2176	睛	35082
2177	睡	33420
2178	睬	1392
2179	鄙	3670
2180	愚	8144
2181	暖	9762
2182	盟	23581
2183	歇	8733
2184	暗	41881
2185	照	95020
2186	跨	9404
2187	跳	31324
2188	跪	5955
2189	路	141812
2190	跟	75958
2191	遣	9335
2192	蛾	1145
2193	蜂	7989
2194	嗓	3724
2195	置	57255
2196	罪	52068
2197	罩	7309
2198	錯	62401
2199	錫	6586
2200	鑼	1552
2201	錘	2071
2202	錦	7682
2203	鍵	14434
2204	鋸	1709
2205	矮	6834
2206	辭	14439
2207	稠	1194
2208	愁	6135
2209	籌	10671
2210	簽	20057
2211	簡	52280
2212	毀	23773
2213	舅	4385
2214	鼠	10476
2215	催	6538
2216	傻	7167
2217	像	145291
2218	躲	11201
2219	微	60484
2220	愈	18540
2221	遙	10179
2222	腰	14841
2223	腥	2677
2224	腹	11974
2225	騰	11343
2226	腿	17509
2227	觸	21719
2228	解	200090
2229	醬	1668
2230	痰	1791
2231	廉	8854
2232	新	253921
2233	韻	3705
2234	意	360232
2235	糧	18528
2236	數	183312
2237	煎	2183
2238	塑	6744
2239	慈	14141
2240	煤	9832
2241	煌	5002
2242	滿	96954
2243	漠	9366
2244	源	58145
2245	濾	1394
2246	濫	4964
2247	滔	2642
2248	溪	5543
2249	溜	7935
2250	滾	12863
2251	濱	3811
2252	粱	918
2253	灘	6550
2254	慎	9479
2255	譽	10683
2256	塞	26590
2257	謹	7960
2258	福	55871
2259	群	70459
2260	殿	12667
2261	辟	5876
2262	障	20503
2263	嫌	8748
2264	嫁	6539
2265	疊	5027
2266	縫	8512
2267	纏	6675
2268	靜	51401
2269	碧	5751
2270	璃	8176
2271	牆	21101
2272	撇	2219
2273	嘉	8576
2274	摧	5743
2275	截	12718
2276	誓	6249
2277	境	69360
2278	摘	6845
2279	摔	5035
2280	聚	18458
2281	蔽	6016
2282	慕	7165
2283	暮	2626
2284	蔑	3330
2285	模	54891
2286	榴	3068
2287	榜	3458
2288	榨	849
2289	歌	28957
2290	遭	28642
2291	酷	8345
2292	釀	2633
2293	酸	14855
2294	磁	9433
2295	願	67915
2296	需	103832
2297	弊	4579
2298	裳	2274
2299	顆	14987
2300	嗽	2438
2301	蜻	555
2302	蠟	3246
2303	蠅	2761
2304	蜘	1804
2305	賺	5630
2306	鍬	499
2307	鍛	3596
2308	舞	24360
2309	穩	28031
2310	算	105293
2311	籮	348
2312	管	170746
2313	僚	5278
2314	鼻	17773
2315	魄	3664
2316	貌	11921
2317	膜	7694
2318	膊	3989
2319	膀	7731
2320	鮮	33720
2321	疑	53982
2322	饅	881
2323	裹	4322
2324	敲	9978
2325	豪	13680
2326	膏	2958
2327	遮	5914
2328	腐	12264
2329	瘦	8632
2330	辣	4124
2331	竭	7194
2332	端	36233
2333	旗	15665
2334	精	97135
2335	歉	5833
2336	熄	2284
2337	熔	1873
2338	漆	4884
2339	漂	12488
2340	漫	14869
2341	滴	8104
2342	演	52394
2343	漏	6627
2344	慢	42506
2345	寨	4783
2346	賽	27472
2347	察	71894
2348	蜜	6919
2349	譜	5009
2350	嫩	3707
2351	翠	5661
2352	熊	9788
2353	凳	2921
2354	騾	1178
2355	縮	18495
2356	慧	13810
2357	撕	4668
2358	撒	15003
2359	趣	27434
2360	趟	3879
2361	撐	5628
2362	播	19327
2363	撞	12894
2364	撤	19485
2365	增	93869
2366	聰	10863
2367	鞋	11288
2368	蕉	1663
2369	蔬	2799
2370	橫	17912
2371	槽	1908
2372	櫻	2572
2373	橡	2251
2374	飄	13357
2375	醋	1712
2376	醉	9292
2377	震	25746
2378	霉	4098
2379	瞞	4191
2380	題	189921
2381	暴	29566
2382	瞎	4260
2383	影	108862
2384	踢	3959
2385	踏	9656
2386	踩	3343
2387	蹤	13193
2388	蝶	4811
2389	蝴	1991
2390	囑	5788
2391	墨	13959
2392	鎮	31170
2393	靠	42988
2394	稻	3607
2395	黎	14389
2396	稿	12012
2397	稼	2500
2398	箱	14913
2399	箭	13922
2400	篇	30894
2401	僵	4668
2402	躺	11745
2403	僻	2391
2404	德	168917
2405	艘	14438
2406	膝	4809
2407	膛	2266
2408	熟	29271
2409	摩	23645
2410	顏	12837
2411	毅	7686
2412	糊	16098
2413	遵	11935
2414	潛	25452
2415	潮	18532
2416	懂	21117
2417	額	34823
2418	慰	11379
2419	劈	3759
2420	操	23193
2421	燕	10325
2422	薯	1204
2423	薪	5741
2424	薄	15150
2425	顛	5921
2426	橘	900
2427	整	100910
2428	融	20883
2429	醒	26899
2430	餐	14641
2431	嘴	30765
2432	蹄	3045
2433	器	95444
2434	贈	6004
2435	默	29432
2436	鏡	20100
2437	贊	22909
2438	籃	4490
2439	邀	8484
2440	衡	17719
2441	膨	4141
2442	雕	8713
2443	磨	13082
2444	凝	11409
2445	辨	8023
2446	辯	17459
2447	糖	9757
2448	糕	4142
2449	燃	12708
2450	澡	2882
2451	激	52723
2452	懶	5307
2453	壁	16588
2454	避	31731
2455	繳	8659
2456	戴	20826
2457	擦	9542
2458	鞠	1821
2459	藏	36704
2460	霜	3119
2461	霞	6885
2462	瞧	12745
2463	蹈	3004
2464	螺	4327
2465	穗	1178
2466	繁	18699
2467	辮	1408
2468	贏	8657
2469	糟	7960
2470	糠	475
2471	燥	3171
2472	臂	10542
2473	翼	18710
2474	驟	6688
2475	鞭	5176
2476	覆	8795
2477	蹦	2358
2478	鐮	684
2479	翻	29568
2480	鷹	7890
2481	警	55189
2482	攀	3998
2483	蹲	3720
2484	顫	8080
2485	瓣	2127
2486	爆	20340
2487	疆	6779
2488	壤	4165
2489	耀	9060
2490	躁	3917
2491	嚼	2739
2492	嚷	5138
2493	籍	12205
2494	魔	22835
2495	灌	6403
2496	蠢	5542
2497	霸	8639
2498	露	40954
2499	囊	6709
2500	罐	4169
2501	匕	1388
2502	刁	871
2503	丐	3201
2504	歹	2148
2505	戈	10456
2506	夭	1709
2507	侖	5882
2508	譏	2114
2509	冗	863
2510	鄧	11651
2511	艾	18825
2512	夯	296
2513	凸	2287
2514	盧	10266
2515	叭	2842
2516	嘰	1492
2517	皿	745
2518	凹	2273
2519	囚	3242
2520	矢	2466
2521	乍	2131
2522	爾	189785
2523	馮	10128
2524	玄	10151
2525	邦	17153
2526	迂	2007
2527	邢	1176
2528	芋	440
2529	芍	385
2530	吏	4795
2531	夷	4638
2532	吁	5891
2533	呂	10156
2534	吆	973
2535	屹	663
2536	廷	11499
2537	迄	3496
2538	臼	543
2539	仲	10316
2540	倫	32822
2541	伊	47619
2542	肋	1282
2543	旭	2341
2544	匈	3700
2545	鳧	147
2546	妝	3083
2547	亥	1528
2548	汛	748
2549	諱	2139
2550	訝	5760
2551	訛	729
2552	訟	8410
2553	訣	2341
2554	弛	1215
2555	阱	1433
2556	馱	1111
2557	馴	2423
2558	紉	473
2559	玖	171
2560	瑪	20207
2561	韌	1593
2562	摳	520
2563	扼	2087
2564	汞	738
2565	扳	1540
2566	掄	652
2567	坎	3948
2568	塢	1559
2569	抑	9719
2570	擬	12885
2571	抒	1724
2572	芙	3130
2573	蕪	1409
2574	葦	1416
2575	芥	575
2576	芯	3568
2577	芭	1615
2578	杖	4037
2579	杉	2805
2580	巫	5576
2581	杈	313
2582	甫	5805
2583	匣	1747
2584	軒	4304
2585	鹵	758
2586	肖	6899
2587	吱	2478
2588	吠	1113
2589	嘔	2292
2590	吶	2163
2591	吟	6916
2592	嗆	1120
2593	吻	7395
2594	吭	1731
2595	邑	1604
2596	囤	308
2597	吮	800
2598	嶇	544
2599	牡	1889
2600	佑	2589
2601	佃	1401
2602	伺	2570
2603	囪	968
2604	肛	1147
2605	肘	1877
2606	甸	3270
2607	狽	1688
2608	鳩	1092
2609	彤	536
2610	灸	566
2611	刨	888
2612	庇	2523
2613	吝	1030
2614	廬	2097
2615	閏	470
2616	兌	4101
2617	灼	2262
2618	沐	1072
2619	沛	1834
2620	汰	1968
2621	瀝	918
2622	淪	2738
2623	洶	2684
2624	滄	1848
2625	滬	2737
2626	忱	1268
2627	詛	1535
2628	詐	4200
2629	罕	5409
2630	屁	4884
2631	墜	4980
2632	妓	2582
2633	姊	5272
2634	妒	3228
2635	緯	2874
2636	玫	4839
2637	卦	1628
2638	坷	649
2639	坯	720
2640	拓	5256
2641	坪	2815
2642	坤	2141
2643	拄	444
2644	擰	1529
2645	拂	3135
2646	拙	2833
2647	拇	1839
2648	拗	881
2649	茉	545
2650	昔	4320
2651	苛	1679
2652	苫	277
2653	苟	2213
2654	苞	712
2655	茁	337
2656	苔	1660
2657	枉	2124
2658	樞	3169
2659	枚	8270
2660	楓	1418
2661	杭	4583
2662	郁	7968
2663	礬	287
2664	奈	11509
2665	奄	1073
2666	毆	1221
2667	歧	6451
2668	卓	7714
2669	曇	426
2670	哎	4887
2671	咕	4132
2672	呵	8433
2673	嚨	1845
2674	呻	2092
2675	咒	4931
2676	咆	1191
2677	咖	4366
2678	帕	13566
2679	賬	5652
2680	貶	3580
2681	貯	2398
2682	氛	6968
2683	秉	2472
2684	岳	8577
2685	俠	20999
2686	僥	1215
2687	侶	2994
2688	侈	1703
2689	卑	6572
2690	劊	599
2691	剎	5185
2692	肴	1026
2693	覓	2396
2694	忿	1578
2695	瓮	648
2696	骯	1499
2697	肪	1882
2698	獰	1078
2699	龐	8531
2700	瘧	485
2701	疙	998
2702	疚	1480
2703	卒	3306
2704	氓	1747
2705	炬	1107
2706	沽	1043
2707	沮	2229
2708	泣	3929
2709	濘	614
2710	泌	3192
2711	沼	3791
2712	怔	5561
2713	怯	3759
2714	寵	4108
2715	宛	3619
2716	衩	258
2717	祈	3965
2718	詭	3323
2719	帚	878
2720	屜	1612
2721	弧	1742
2722	彌	9276
2723	陋	2995
2724	陌	5220
2725	函	7672
2726	姆	27808
2727	虱	572
2728	三	367
2729	紳	3472
2730	駒	810
2731	絆	1525
2732	繹	1870
2733	契	8845
2734	貳	634
2735	玷	541
2736	玲	8475
2737	珊	3465
2738	拭	1257
2739	拷	1418
2740	拱	3339
2741	挾	2438
2742	垢	1341
2743	垛	573
2744	拯	2650
2745	荊	3479
2746	茸	1247
2747	茬	717
2748	莢	511
2749	茵	2631
2750	茴	126
2751	蕎	177
2752	薺	94
2753	葷	419
2754	熒	1142
2755	荔	665
2756	棧	1507
2757	柑	425
2758	柵	1906
2759	檸	434
2760	枷	845
2761	勃	13183
2762	柬	1772
2763	砂	2820
2764	泵	709
2765	硯	509
2766	鷗	1189
2767	軸	4011
2768	韭	449
2769	虐	2979
2770	昧	4375
2771	盹	452
2772	咧	2707
2773	昵	530
2774	昭	5569
2775	盅	578
2776	勛	4568
2777	哆	1417
2778	咪	1298
2779	喲	3635
2780	幽	11319
2781	鈣	2017
2782	鈍	1752
2783	鈉	1061
2784	欽	5840
2785	鈞	3698
2786	鈕	2906
2787	氈	1082
2788	氫	3092
2789	秕	39
2790	俏	2229
2791	俄	32638
2792	俐	960
2793	侯	9585
2794	徊	1885
2795	衍	4031
2796	胚	2093
2797	朧	2365
2798	胎	7256
2799	猙	553
2800	餌	1596
2801	巒	718
2802	奕	1847
2803	咨	4180
2804	颯	417
2805	閨	1236
2806	閩	1307
2807	籽	957
2808	婁	551
2809	爍	2847
2810	炫	1329
2811	窪	1430
2812	柒	17
2813	涎	738
2814	洛	32431
2815	恃	1445
2816	恍	3584
2817	恬	786
2818	恤	1459
2819	宦	1948
2820	誡	2614
2821	誣	1725
2822	祠	1291
2823	誨	1028
2824	屏	8208
2825	屎	1257
2826	遜	10444
2827	隕	1324
2828	姚	4806
2829	娜	12060
2830	蚤	548
2831	駭	3577
2832	耘	560
2833	耙	506
2834	秦	16088
2835	匿	2479
2836	埂	444
2837	捂	1687
2838	捍	1385
2839	袁	9609
2840	捌	104
2841	挫	4089
2842	摯	1873
2843	搗	2753
2844	捅	1211
2845	埃	25101
2846	耿	2899
2847	聶	2503
2848	荸	55
2849	莽	2816
2850	萊	22187
2851	莉	8289
2852	瑩	2973
2853	鶯	2152
2854	梆	545
2855	棲	3867
2856	樺	660
2857	栓	2068
2858	桅	966
2859	樁	3746
2860	賈	6627
2861	酌	1928
2862	砸	3881
2863	砰	2261
2864	礫	1028
2865	殉	1310
2866	逞	1530
2867	哮	2146
2868	嘮	1143
2869	哺	2466
2870	剔	1559
2871	蚌	605
2872	蚜	360
2873	畔	2378
2874	蚣	519
2875	蚪	556
2876	蚓	521
2877	哩	7677
2878	圃	1066
2879	鴦	591
2880	唁	212
2881	哼	7419
2882	唆	852
2883	峭	1918
2884	唧	749
2885	峻	3688
2886	賂	1362
2887	贓	1321
2888	鉀	709
2889	鉚	129
2890	氨	1843
2891	秫	72
2892	笆	896
2893	俺	2671
2894	賃	1668
2895	倔	985
2896	殷	4417
2897	聳	5758
2898	舀	415
2899	豺	438
2900	豹	3683
2901	頒	4742
2902	胯	313
2903	胰	1411
2904	臍	677
2905	膿	1180
2906	逛	3074
2907	卿	6825
2908	鴕	405
2909	鴛	654
2910	餒	479
2911	凌	9999
2912	淒	4552
2913	衷	5781
2914	郭	8931
2915	齋	4194
2916	疹	1458
2917	紊	1639
2918	瓷	4955
2919	羔	911
2920	烙	1093
2921	浦	5766
2922	渦	2644
2923	渙	674
2924	滌	1452
2925	澗	681
2926	涕	1880
2927	澀	2373
2928	悍	1715
2929	憫	1970
2930	竅	1856
2931	諾	32991
2932	誹	985
2933	袒	957
2934	諄	565
2935	祟	1127
2936	恕	4779
2937	娩	491
2938	駿	1358
2939	瑣	2377
2940	麩	83
2941	琉	2000
2942	琅	938
2943	措	24172
2944	捺	670
2945	捶	1061
2946	赦	1659
2947	埠	1091
2948	捻	1066
2949	掐	1042
2950	掂	567
2951	掖	656
2952	擲	3170
2953	撣	363
2954	摻	1303
2955	勘	3303
2956	聊	7865
2957	娶	3733
2958	菱	2489
2959	菲	15365
2960	萎	2647
2961	菩	5477
2962	螢	1103
2963	乾	7057
2964	蕭	8097
2965	薩	28804
2966	菇	1339
2967	彬	2724
2968	梗	2121
2969	梧	1218
2970	梭	2913
2971	曹	12443
2972	醞	1206
2973	酗	467
2974	廂	3837
2975	硅	1264
2976	碩	4819
2977	奢	2835
2978	盔	1842
2979	匾	1033
2980	顱	2004
2981	彪	4186
2982	眶	1511
2983	晤	2805
2984	曼	20897
2985	晦	1714
2986	冕	1078
2987	啡	4688
2988	畦	224
2989	趾	1552
2990	啃	1242
2991	蛆	435
2992	蚯	513
2993	蛉	301
2994	蛀	588
2995	唬	1554
2997	唾	1809
2998	啤	2332
2999	啥	6331
3000	嘯	4850
3001	崎	2662
3002	邏	11959
3003	崔	3476
3004	崩	5658
3005	嬰	6114
3006	賒	323
3007	銬	748
3008	鐺	352
3009	鋁	1453
3010	鍘	327
3011	銑	226
3012	銘	6555
3013	矯	2126
3014	秸	670
3015	穢	1676
3016	笙	636
3017	笤	190
3018	偎	850
3019	傀	606
3020	軀	4797
3021	兜	3663
3022	舋	1578
3023	徘	1695
3024	徙	1131
3025	舶	4743
3026	舷	1654
3027	舵	1689
3028	斂	2107
3029	翎	1125
3030	脯	1860
3031	逸	4638
3032	凰	3911
3033	猖	1157
3034	祭	9316
3035	烹	1074
3036	庶	1863
3037	庵	1851
3038	痊	893
3039	閻	3823
3040	闡	5532
3041	眷	1973
3042	焊	530
3043	煥	2595
3044	鴻	7931
3045	涯	3206
3046	淑	3069
3047	淌	1906
3048	淮	4903
3049	淆	1375
3050	淵	5551
3051	淫	4879
3052	淳	1577
3053	淤	943
3054	澱	1557
3055	涮	313
3056	涵	4681
3057	惦	752
3058	悴	1064
3059	惋	925
3060	寂	9875
3061	窒	1413
3062	諜	4274
3063	諧	4135
3064	襠	523
3065	袱	1227
3066	禱	3769
3067	謁	1163
3068	謂	34527
3069	諺	884
3070	尉	5988
3071	墮	2977
3072	隅	1167
3073	婉	2503
3074	頗	12605
3075	綽	2089
3076	繃	1941
3077	綜	15258
3078	綻	1607
3079	綴	1887
3080	巢	4874
3081	琳	4218
3082	琢	2117
3083	瓊	5495
3084	揍	986
3085	堰	1049
3086	揩	837
3087	攬	2474
3088	揖	1031
3089	彭	13866
3090	揣	1829
3091	攙	1172
3092	搓	1673
3093	壹	267
3094	搔	1080
3095	葫	1399
3096	募	3018
3097	蔣	23237
3098	蒂	15183
3099	韓	20947
3100	棱	2168
3101	椰	615
3102	焚	3718
3103	椎	3888
3104	棺	2901
3105	榔	397
3106	橢	1301
3107	粟	2219
3108	棘	2256
3109	酣	939
3110	酥	1014
3111	硝	1695
3112	硫	2742
3113	頰	3025
3114	靂	974
3115	翹	1909
3116	鑿	2880
3117	棠	3758
3118	晰	5412
3119	鼎	4507
3120	喳	1302
3121	遏	2849
3122	晾	622
3123	疇	2858
3124	跋	2124
3125	跛	648
3126	蛔	563
3127	蜒	852
3128	蛤	769
3129	鵑	1768
3130	喻	5012
3131	啼	2138
3132	喧	2579
3133	嵌	2387
3134	賦	9723
3135	贖	2271
3136	賜	6431
3137	銼	209
3138	鋅	992
3139	甥	696
3140	掰	434
3141	氮	1055
3142	氯	1872
3143	黍	169
3144	筏	722
3145	牘	447
3146	粵	1572
3147	逾	3189
3148	腌	452
3149	腋	925
3150	腕	3314
3151	猩	6909
3152	猬	343
3153	憊	1879
3154	敦	10084
3155	痘	519
3156	痢	519
3157	瘓	1611
3158	竣	794
3159	翔	5625
3160	奠	3020
3161	遂	6904
3162	焙	601
3163	滯	4850
3164	湘	5207
3165	渤	745
3166	渺	1980
3167	潰	7962
3168	濺	2019
3169	湃	689
3170	愕	2631
3171	惶	4730
3172	寓	5519
3173	窖	1292
3174	窘	1935
3175	雇	8857
3176	謗	1387
3177	犀	1044
3178	隘	1570
3179	媒	13802
3180	媚	4909
3181	婿	1635
3182	緬	2945
3183	纜	2410
3184	締	2897
3185	縷	2181
3186	騷	5268
3187	瑟	10473
3188	鵡	901
3189	瑰	3744
3190	搪	547
3191	聘	5148
3192	斟	1547
3193	靴	1688
3194	靶	1411
3195	蓖	190
3196	蒿	412
3197	蒲	4595
3198	蓉	2578
3199	楔	667
3200	椿	465
3201	楷	994
3202	欖	905
3203	楞	1436
3204	楣	553
3205	酪	840
3206	碘	823
3207	硼	287
3208	碉	848
3209	輻	4084
3210	輯	17169
3211	頻	13127
3212	睹	3346
3213	睦	1859
3214	瞄	3383
3215	嗜	1922
3216	嗦	1689
3217	暇	2641
3218	畸	1562
3219	蹺	783
3220	跺	765
3221	蜈	620
3222	蝸	780
3223	蛻	886
3224	蛹	592
3225	嗅	2843
3226	嗡	2565
3227	嗤	1387
3228	署	16641
3229	蜀	3208
3230	幌	1403
3231	錨	1033
3232	錐	1738
3233	锨	268
3234	錠	461
3235	錳	459
3236	稚	2803
3237	頹	1900
3238	筷	1652
3239	魁	3227
3240	衙	2625
3241	膩	2425
3242	腮	1522
3243	腺	5132
3244	鵬	7895
3245	肄	107
3246	猿	4793
3247	穎	3658
3248	煞	4969
3249	雛	1052
3250	饃	540
3251	餾	250
3252	稟	2048
3253	痺	1158
3254	廓	2141
3255	痴	5359
3256	靖	3521
3257	謄	187
3258	漓	1127
3259	溢	3909
3260	溯	2639
3261	溶	4998
3262	滓	314
3263	溺	1329
3264	寞	3217
3265	窺	2673
3266	窟	2109
3267	寢	2475
3268	褂	1493
3269	裸	5752
3270	謬	4290
3271	媳	4262
3272	嫉	2892
3273	縛	3326
3274	繽	715
3275	剿	3112
3276	贅	945
3277	熬	2841
3278	赫	17613
3279	蔫	241
3280	摹	1879
3281	蔓	2390
3282	蔗	607
3283	藹	1075
3284	熙	3766
3285	蔚	1518
3286	兢	1632
3287	榛	290
3288	榕	505
3289	酵	992
3290	碟	2375
3291	碴	405
3292	鹼	2250
3293	碳	2711
3294	轅	675
3295	轄	11213
3296	雌	4355
3297	墅	2152
3298	嘁	320
3299	踴	639
3300	蟬	1771
3301	嘀	1318
3302	幔	988
3303	鍍	615
3304	舔	1236
3305	熏	1900
3306	箍	743
3307	箕	388
3308	簫	874
3309	輿	4628
3310	僧	6920
3311	孵	1383
3312	瘩	974
3313	瘟	1341
3314	彰	2014
3315	粹	9943
3316	漱	1139
3317	漩	794
3318	漾	803
3319	慷	2078
3320	寡	5049
3321	寥	1633
3322	譚	5849
3323	褐	3032
3324	褪	1256
3325	隧	1252
3326	嫡	758
3327	纓	500
3328	攆	716
3329	撩	1025
3330	撮	1049
3331	撬	900
3332	擒	2328
3333	墩	972
3334	撰	4863
3335	鞍	1545
3336	蕊	1373
3337	蘊	3110
3338	樊	1346
3339	樟	545
3340	橄	1043
3341	敷	2548
3342	豌	453
3343	醇	3433
3344	磕	1909
3345	磅	2064
3346	碾	820
3347	憋	1588
3348	嘶	2587
3349	嘲	4709
3350	嘹	271
3351	蝠	1259
3352	蠍	616
3353	蝌	514
3354	蝗	1360
3355	蝙	679
3356	嘿	4102
3357	幢	3376
3358	鑷	125
3359	鎬	451
3360	稽	4085
3361	簍	572
3362	膘	205
3363	鯉	1479
3364	鯽	464
3365	褒	987
3366	癟	694
3367	瘤	5875
3368	癱	2399
3369	凜	1870
3370	澎	1056
3371	潭	2665
3372	潦	765
3373	澳	11475
3374	潘	6477
3375	澈	1202
3376	瀾	2539
3377	澄	2649
3378	憔	1030
3379	懊	1462
3380	憎	3169
3381	翩	1414
3382	褥	1081
3383	譴	3619
3384	鶴	3133
3385	憨	780
3386	履	9091
3387	嬉	1183
3388	豫	7590
3389	繚	867
3390	撼	1922
3391	擂	819
3392	擅	4372
3393	蕾	1268
3394	薛	7630
3395	薇	1504
3396	擎	1768
3397	翰	8279
3398	噩	1133
3399	櫥	1806
3400	橙	946
3401	瓢	766
3402	蟥	61
3403	霍	15034
3404	霎	1296
3405	轍	1466
3406	冀	3487
3407	踱	1878
3408	蹂	691
3409	蟆	664
3410	螃	614
3411	螟	152
3412	噪	2501
3413	鸚	1049
3414	黔	582
3415	穆	10592
3416	篡	1137
3417	篷	3315
3418	篙	276
3419	籬	1558
3420	儒	7004
3421	膳	1315
3422	鯨	3158
3423	癮	1379
3424	瘸	609
3425	糙	1631
3426	燎	556
3427	瀕	1569
3428	憾	5036
3429	懈	2893
3430	窿	668
3431	缰	661
3432	壕	1709
3433	藐	750
3434	檬	613
3435	檐	1667
3436	檁	96
3437	檀	1119
3438	礁	2017
3439	磷	2012
3440	瞭	395
3441	瞬	6119
3442	瞳	769
3443	瞪	6644
3444	曙	1171
3445	蹋	826
3446	蟋	734
3447	蟀	717
3448	嚎	1408
3449	贍	627
3450	鐐	363
3451	魏	11161
3452	簇	2173
3453	儡	581
3454	徽	5000
3455	爵	7902
3456	朦	2394
3457	臊	372
3458	鱷	734
3459	糜	789
3460	癌	9114
3461	懦	1531
3462	豁	2013
3463	臀	1489
3464	藕	619
3465	藤	5514
3466	瞻	2005
3467	囂	1930
3468	鰭	2491
3469	癩	450
3470	瀑	1497
3471	襟	2346
3472	璧	929
3473	戳	2051
3474	攢	977
3475	孽	2063
3476	蘑	998
3477	藻	3035
3478	鱉	598
3479	蹭	793
3480	蹬	1233
3481	簸	937
3482	簿	2333
3483	蟹	1771
3484	靡	1715
3485	癬	543
3486	羹	624
3487	鬢	758
3488	攘	1138
3489	蠕	1028
3490	巍	1485
3491	鱗	2635
3492	糯	455
3493	譬	3985
3494	霹	1095
3495	躪	688
3496	髓	2474
3497	蘸	609
3498	鑲	1950
3499	瓤	175
3500	矗	1843

----------


## Ynot

*Spoiler* for _sdsdad_: 



948	的	7922684
1	一	3050722
1192	是	2615490
86	不	2237915
15	了	2128528
346	在	2009181
9	人	1867999
347	有	1782004
648	我	1690048
247	他	1595761
711	這	1552042
43	個	1199580
243	們	1169853
105	中	1104541
610	來	1079469
34	上	1069575
30	大	1054064
153	為	1039036
931	和	1010465
897	國	985350
327	地	969349
881	到	965035
168	以	910627
1379	說	874977
617	時	833532
1164	要	811011
2067	就	771108
294	出	755256
432	會	734888
195	可	723108
62	也	710259
666	你	705205
305	對	703632
235	生	682031
1694	能	665358
350	而	649239
60	子	640640
498	那	638538
1808	得	630688
21	於	630524
1850	著	626326
29	下	621185
424	自	611687
55	之	609003
396	年	601887
339	過	589925
302	發	572904
428	后	570764
661	作	542791
621	裡	537795
253	用	535480
2076	道	534695
429	行	531848
957	所	523028
2063	然	511026
1656	家	509790
1245	種	503344
860	事	499172
359	成	499007
151	方	492763
450	多	481689
1100	經	481338
50	麼	477969
188	去	476270
1019	法	466816
1042	學	464261
511	如	449036
1444	都	439568
381	同	437611
798	現	433960
374	當	429274
730	沒	428146
314	動	426839
1174	面	425180
1435	起	424933
1237	看	424616
1045	定	422538
75	天	419884
135	分	419382
608	還	415855
532	進	412166
513	好	411866
35	小	410987
1613	部	403066
831	其	403028
886	些	400528
268	主	399693
1474	樣	398149
1703	理	398087
160	心	392228
514	她	388612
193	本	388118
1328	前	381431
73	開	377012
659	但	374459
384	因	371612
226	隻	370059
132	從	369958
2154	想	368819
1052	實	368494
104	日	363763
490	軍	362526
812	者	360974
2234	意	360232
76	無	359265
16	力	359136
280	它	346173
32	與	345532
117	長	342148
574	把	340730
337	機	339823
4	十	338954
293	民	335796
1795	第	325780
137	公	318626
367	此	318534
59	已	318143
25	工	317532
937	使	316273
1873	情	312900
900	明	309873
1038	性	309844
924	知	306384
431	全	305248
20	三	304272
19	又	302933
473	關	302473
1185	點	300800
183	正	296810
210	業	296169
261	外	295645
1300	將	295586
602	兩	294600
1595	高	293542
718	間	292227
224	由	292199
469	問	288237
1273	很	284252
1987	最	283689
1248	重	282843
472	並	281616
927	物	281146
113	手	280442
709	應	280384
1184	戰	278776
426	向	276986
276	頭	274911
149	文	274222
657	體	273792
1117	政	269878
1322	美	269452
1156	相	269125
110	見	269080
1672	被	268905
650	利	268813
119	什	267869
3	二	267506
2031	等	266296
464	產	265164
857	或	260786
2232	新	253921
58	己	250894
923	制	250754
670	身	249725
894	果	246831
298	加	243648
343	西	243619
1938	斯	240900
139	月	240566
1062	話	240067
434	合	239277
390	回	239243
1532	特	239091
241	代	231734
108	內	231331
1263	信	230248
799	表	226768
122	化	224729
321	老	223050
1412	給	217815
190	世	214990
668	位	214983
462	次	214857
1305	度	214376
53	門	212769
415	任	212485
1761	常	212309
398	先	210628
1639	海	209302
1693	通	209046
1716	教	208875
14	兒	207827
1488	原	207579
206	東	206238
573	聲	206083
1922	提	205159
270	立	204985
47	及	202671
98	比	200645
634	員	200217
2228	解	200090
109	水	198933
449	名	198481
1463	真	198416
492	論	197165
262	處	194237
549	走	193619
54	義	193507
448	各	193435
10	入	192433
13	幾	192355
36	口	191936
159	認	191866
694	條	191280
203	平	191267
700	系	190769
115	氣	190687
2380	題	189921
1345	活	189876
2522	爾	189785
599	更	187378
641	別	186634
181	打	186146
63	女	185188
990	變	185121
234	四	184874
1375	神	184554
1331	總	184470
658	何	184335
221	電	183834
2236	數	183312
488	安	183210
103	少	183018
575	報	182411
27	才	181725
1408	結	181674
129	反	181385
964	受	180928
216	目	180827
87	太	180490
1988	量	180008
341	再	179607
2161	感	178383
1067	建	178289
265	務	176085
1797	做	175580
1720	接	175473
286	必	174963
329	場	173632
414	件	172895
157	計	171949
2312	管	170746
1939	期	169806
269	市	169522
840	直	169439
2404	德	168917
1608	資	168890
960	命	168358
38	山	168142
959	金	167912
1126	指	166865
587	克	166044
491	許	166034
1417	統	165820
89	區	164775
1257	保	164424
366	至	163582
166	隊	162938
531	形	162049
749	社	159527
1252	便	159479
1050	空	158539
465	決	157959
1036	治	156904
1683	展	156759
68	馬	155772
1247	科	155750
291	司	155229
83	五	154316
1726	基	153462
1766	眼	152079
173	書	151357
882	非	149915
393	則	149042
635	聽	148988
245	白	148728
576	卻	148679
1206	界	148438
356	達	147907
373	光	147639
1003	放	147600
2112	強	146665
757	即	146459
2217	像	145291
1695	難	144597
214	且	144597
338	權	144506
1210	思	144503
71	王	143948
1823	象	143453
736	完	143120
495	設	142742
312	式	142292
452	色	142231
2189	路	141812
289	記	139501
1150	南	139078
1213	品	138528
667	住	138503
647	告	138285
1326	類	138280
598	求	138216
1723	據	137990
2027	程	136962
208	北	136939
301	邊	136277
358	死	136194
764	張	136087
1065	該	136053
461	交	135727
800	規	134528
33	萬	134220
832	取	134102
821	拉	134051
1471	格	133986
1848	望	133145
1361	覺	132041
194	術	131634
1818	領	130993
331	共	128824
1971	確	128417
405	傳	128186
369	師	128086
518	觀	127796
1858	清	127716
133	今	126624
100	切	126391
1392	院	126115
283	讓	125660
750	識	125220
1557	候	124865
1140	帶	124619
501	導	124463
451	爭	124420
537	運	123903
1546	笑	122902
64	飛	122290
143	風	121803
612	步	121267
763	改	121023
506	收	120897
1475	根	120778
22	干	120564
1534	造	120496
701	言	120308
1941	聯	120301
1111	持	119990
1092	組	119734
654	每	119594
1349	濟	119161
94	車	118824
1313	親	118451
595	極	117736
844	林	117675
977	服	116961
735	快	116923
167	辦	116904
287	議	116810
953	往	116539
77	元	116488
838	英	116193
24	士	115704
744	証	115610
673	近	115441
236	失	115346
877	轉	115087
74	夫	114784
252	令	114570
1597	准	113877
201	布	113652
1086	始	112987
1239	怎	112294
910	呢	112185
349	存	110970
179	未	110491
535	遠	110455
230	叫	110131
306	台	109362
1011	單	109359
2383	影	108862
893	具	108811
914	羅	108376
487	字	108218
1575	愛	108167
180	擊	107513
1643	流	107397
986	備	107114
655	兵	106982
611	連	106814
1676	調	106379
1869	深	105924
1845	商	105406
2310	算	105293
950	質	104560
380	團	104151
2043	集	104019
348	百	103938
2296	需	103832
417	價	103634
579	花	103367
1504	黨	103165
419	華	103158
1115	城	102833
200	石	102149
523	級	102018
2427	整	100910
996	府	100771
1606	離	100744
705	況	100680
333	亞	100251
1664	請	100226
541	技	99790
766	際	99412
524	約	99148
177	示	98963
1249	復	98822
1601	病	98692
1565	息	98447
740	究	98377
1090	線	98261
427	似	98057
1049	官	97897
152	火	97760
1855	斷	97235
2334	精	97135
2242	滿	96954
84	支	96814
1061	視	96326
1637	消	96263
1918	越	95657
2433	器	95444
1661	容	95407
2185	照	95020
1274	須	94903
12	九	94580
2365	增	93869
1168	研	93761
282	寫	93710
1542	稱	93638
436	企	93453
11	八	92700
186	功	92052
386	嗎	91639
266	包	91240
120	片	90559
225	史	90469
933	委	90263
250	乎	90127
1157	查	90039
1180	輕	89852
901	易	89730
375	早	89623
2077	曾	89328
1390	除	89272
493	農	88412
545	找	88247
2065	裝	88143
51	廣	87900
1196	顯	87825
639	吧	87536
768	阿	87159
596	李	86593
1152	標	86324
1679	談	86089
383	吃	85976
921	圖	85957
967	念	85953
150	六	85830
162	引	85740
90	歷	85487
1329	首	85036
604	醫	84620
762	局	84587
1366	突	84474
78	專	84361
1386	費	84359
222	號	84335
500	盡	84270
231	另	83702
979	周	83366
1495	較	82870
1028	注	82869
1371	語	82805
126	僅	82729
319	考	82688
1950	落	82641
796	青	82619
1895	隨	82599
1241	選	82498
357	列	82418
795	武	81863
521	紅	81852
1218	響	81702
1212	雖	81097
1713	推	80933
818	勢	80705
1088	參	80663
678	希	80460
191	古	80454
437	眾	80390
852	構	80364
1057	房	80320
273	半	80183
192	節	80074
26	土	79809
562	投	79708
1135	某	79482
1663	案	79395
2010	黑	78896
1907	維	78877
1137	革	78685
363	劃	78648
1536	敵	78620
1498	致	78238
769	陳	77914
1272	律	77818
628	足	77385
871	態	77219
568	護	76993
7	七	76766
483	興	76760
1346	派	76750
1389	孩	76620
1700	驗	76542
797	責	76377
1738	營	76372
1200	星	76320
1824	夠	76181
1843	章	76098
1314	音	76043
2190	跟	75958
570	志	75904
997	底	75728
1610	站	75402
584	嚴	75278
164	巴	74917
938	例	74579
509	防	74459
1846	族	74174
936	供	74168
1605	效	74009
1904	續	73927
1316	施	73861
1588	留	73287
489	講	73220
1108	型	73216
1622	料	72778
1096	終	72533
2036	答	72421
1503	緊	72300
1729	黃	72199
1415	絕	72074
869	奇	71919
2347	察	71894
309	母	71462
991	京	71245
1251	段	71172
947	依	70632
546	批	70580
2259	群	70459
1112	項	70453
1148	故	70067
1132	按	69984
1021	河	69687
474	米	69668
625	圍	69641
479	江	69602
1095	織	69482
1654	害	69462
154	斗	69456
172	雙	69440
2277	境	69360
1369	客	69108
525	紀	69045
963	採	68946
1360	舉	68924
433	殺	68776
553	攻	68747
131	父	68576
588	蘇	68487
1886	密	68475
665	低	68424
1951	朝	68380
92	友	68196
751	訴	68147
102	止	68082
2295	願	67915
1093	細	67915
39	千	67843
1550	值	67732
125	仍	67490
630	男	67405
1524	錢	67304
1487	破	67268
395	網	67118
1450	熱	67051
619	助	66867
1553	倒	66634
1005	育	66551
2110	屬	66374
679	坐	66293
1315	帝	66035
1081	限	66018
1811	船	65883
1821	臉	65727
1725	職	65272
1478	速	65094
1004	刻	65015
256	樂	64965
607	否	64772
392	剛	64622
1166	威	64559
114	毛	64522
703	狀	64495
1849	率	64453
1136	甚	64438
1288	獨	64201
1702	球	63913
1570	般	63739
2073	普	63570
1039	怕	63520
1894	彈	63417
1472	校	63200
833	苦	63194
440	創	63156
1807	假	62691
45	久	62588
2198	錯	62401
1076	承	62285
255	印	62179
1770	晚	62142
272	蘭	61951
1053	試	61912
975	股	61861
1573	拿	61798
1584	腦	61647
1696	預	61534
1675	誰	61528
1623	益	60896
505	陽	60867
834	若	60736
1222	哪	60708
2219	微	60484
292	尼	60474
1701	繼	60428
1325	送	60182
1294	急	60141
425	血	59944
1879	驚	59724
416	傷	59632
1424	素	59100
1151	藥	59090
1242	適	58927
1033	波	58859
994	夜	58839
1189	省	58642
748	初	58587
1926	喜	58449
61	衛	58408
2244	源	58145
1278	食	58110
1391	險	58047
1271	待	57757
854	述	57744
767	陸	57430
66	習	57329
2195	置	57255
1071	居	56307
586	勞	56119
644	財	56037
794	環	55971
1710	排	55938
2258	福	55871
782	納	55597
519	歡	55294
2168	雷	55226
2481	警	55189
1460	獲	55064
2285	模	54891
466	充	54812
447	負	54616
79	雲	54510
1805	停	54453
82	木	54433
2088	游	54262
202	龍	54169
1163	樹	54037
2321	疑	53982
758	層	53705
710	冷	53460
1351	洲	53429
454	沖	53378
1563	射	53184
1774	略	53068
839	范	53033
1844	竟	53033
257	句	52891
1363	室	52846
502	異	52735
2451	激	52723
277	漢	52656
593	村	52603
1219	哈	52475
2033	策	52394
2342	演	52394
2211	簡	52280
207	卡	52244
2196	罪	52068
720	判	52045
805	擔	51792
476	州	51533
2268	靜	51401
1382	退	51272
1383	既	51208
463	衣	51134
1803	您	51094
1044	宗	50799
1539	積	50720
677	余	50601
2068	痛	50459
1743	檢	50413
1320	差	50349
2099	富	50273
756	靈	50134
342	協	50123
692	角	50081
209	佔	49980
1481	配	49900
952	征	49855
1256	修	49829
300	皮	49803
1133	揮	49702
1281	勝	49565
1080	降	49306
507	階	49058
1047	審	48862
732	沉	48772
613	堅	48749
2071	善	48739
515	媽	48622
459	劉	48600
1667	讀	48304
1517	啊	48244
1921	超	48218
689	免	48044
344	壓	48038
1786	銀	47955
520	買	47788
1264	皇	47750
1321	養	47702
2541	伊	47619
733	懷	47561
322	執	47543
1748	副	47520
649	亂	47474
564	抗	47342
260	犯	47098
1268	追	47079
1104	幫	47065
1362	宣	47041
672	佛	47038
389	歲	46835
1571	航	46789
411	優	46613
1041	怪	46600
1244	香	46525
1727	著	46239
223	田	45886
1527	鐵	45798
1721	控	45664
2029	稅	45615
197	左	45568
199	右	45561
418	份	45408
1367	穿	45314
81	藝	45218
1183	背	45181
504	陣	44899
1141	草	44612
1819	腳	44529
2158	概	44501
1462	惡	44493
572	塊	44475
1496	頓	44425
1892	敢	44338
485	守	44264
1635	酒	44069
696	島	44056
320	托	44052
227	央	44052
158	戶	43810
1491	烈	43751
1350	洋	43692
1477	哥	43620
1476	索	43365
1149	胡	43199
1914	款	43087
2393	靠	42988
746	評	42966
939	版	42853
1043	寶	42836
1598	座	42814
2055	釋	42749
1994	景	42738
1493	顧	42735
723	弟	42706
2119	登	42687
946	貨	42602
99	互	42579
239	付	42527
662	伯	42513
2344	慢	42506
872	歐	42504
1448	換	42292
1317	聞	42253
444	危	42080
482	忙	42026
1473	核	41944
2184	暗	41881
1084	姐	41762
130	介	41749
542	壞	41723
281	討	41717
603	麗	41363
743	良	41167
712	序	41129
116	升	41105
1502	監	41082
1186	臨	41068
1304	亮	41016
2498	露	40954
290	永	40936
907	呼	40709
895	味	40704
1768	野	40681
1399	架	40619
1707	域	40597
725	沙	40573
1711	掉	40541
1122	括	40519
1568	艦	40500
981	魚	40452
443	雜	40265
1377	誤	40196
2086	灣	40101
317	吉	40081
1833	減	40011
2122	編	39879
2153	楚	39846
884	肯	39813
1343	測	39752
918	敗	39627
1384	屋	39588
1997	跑	39497
1740	夢	39486
1942	散	39336
2083	溫	39312
631	困	39172
1276	劍	39020
1863	漸	39010
1110	封	38954
1747	救	38824
1205	貴	38668
851	槍	38569
1530	缺	38506
2157	樓	38463
620	縣	38407
891	尚	38376
1834	毫	38374
1790	移	38349
1692	娘	38274
974	朋	38271
858	畫	38263
1423	班	38130
2022	智	38064
458	亦	37960
330	耳	37939
1515	恩	37898
2021	短	37834
1984	掌	37729
1451	恐	37676
1998	遺	37619
904	固	37582
1596	席	37579
850	鬆	37563
1543	秘	37560
2107	謝	37550
2060	魯	37474
1992	遇	37343
1839	康	37302
1501	慮	37208
824	幸	37198
560	均	36842
2014	銷	36821
1230	鐘	36770
1055	詩	36762
2459	藏	36704
1434	趕	36599
1684	劇	36585
1749	票	36459
1443	損	36444
984	忽	36378
95	巨	36351
1334	炮	36315
211	舊	36291
2332	端	36233
1722	探	36230
2080	湖	36112
1069	錄	36080
217	葉	36032
1103	春	36027
69	鄉	36025
771	附	35955
385	吸	35891
170	予	35757
284	禮	35612
2079	港	35577
863	雨	35370
626	呀	35343
849	板	35332
1307	庭	35205
512	婦	35188
213	歸	35153
2176	睛	35082
698	飯	35076
2417	額	34823
682	含	34759
1255	順	34708
2172	輸	34688
2137	搖	34635
825	招	34625
1899	婚	34610
1822	脫	34548
747	補	34542
3068	謂	34527
2173	督	34523
1107	毒	34517
1024	油	34469
708	療	34467
1615	旅	34384
1035	澤	34311
592	材	34237
204	滅	34135
1490	逐	34128
1458	莫	34097
1545	筆	34057
52	亡	33917
2320	鮮	33720
753	詞	33669
304	聖	33620
829	擇	33615
497	尋	33469
6	廠	33468
2177	睡	33420
1924	博	33366
1728	勒	33228
1630	煙	33137
1715	授	33017
2931	諾	32991
2540	倫	32822
911	岸	32807
2047	奧	32761
1607	唐	32757
864	賣	32694
2791	俄	32638
1333	炸	32540
1433	載	32456
2814	洛	32431
1561	健	32399
1760	堂	32367
1614	旁	32268
1364	宮	32179
2002	喝	32112
1549	借	32027
755	君	31960
2152	禁	31951
508	陰	31936
623	園	31925
1887	謀	31910
737	宋	31748
2454	避	31731
556	抓	31675
1147	榮	31662
1083	姑	31647
503	孫	31506
1277	逃	31468
96	牙	31466
600	束	31370
2187	跳	31324
813	頂	31318
175	玉	31279
2392	鎮	31170
1755	雪	30997
111	午	30985
1091	練	30963
949	迫	30930
438	爺	30930
2400	篇	30894
394	肉	30820
2431	嘴	30765
1831	館	30564
2103	遍	30545
46	凡	30533
1486	礎	30477
1342	洞	30399
1010	卷	30343
806	坦	30341
112	牛	30047
787	紙	30001
278	寧	30001
1666	諸	29957
285	訓	29911
653	私	29700
456	庄	29679
1374	祖	29644
311	絲	29585
2479	翻	29568
2381	暴	29566
1957	森	29533
1917	塔	29454
2435	默	29432
1936	握	29418
516	戲	29402
1898	隱	29294
2408	熟	29271
1228	骨	29180
496	訪	29134
1686	弱	29129
2149	蒙	29019
2289	歌	28957
993	店	28926
1266	鬼	28916
880	軟	28885
903	典	28860
1816	欲	28856
2965	薩	28804
422	伙	28724
2290	遭	28642
1810	盤	28582
962	爸	28526
325	擴	28331
1851	蓋	28310
529	弄	28205
1975	雄	28184
2309	穩	28031
716	忘	27961
42	億	27897
861	刺	27891
815	擁	27833
1566	徒	27812
2726	姆	27808
597	楊	27561
460	齊	27480
2346	賽	27472
2359	趣	27434
379	曲	27401
18	刀	27292
706	床	27283
697	迎	27228
455	冰	27201
1758	虛	27076
793	玩	27043
848	析	27019
2102	窗	26978
2429	醒	26899
874	妻	26847
1544	透	26836
920	購	26803
1913	替	26687
2256	塞	26590
775	努	26564
408	休	26539
887	虎	26514
328	揚	26509
1572	途	26485
1267	侵	26466
313	刑	26453
1910	綠	26414
228	兄	26386
499	迅	26321
1489	套	26301
1292	貿	26198
365	畢	26148
1779	唯	26041
680	谷	26005
879	輪	25958
707	庫	25924
1306	跡	25920
91	尤	25908
1612	競	25897
2048	街	25866
1258	促	25792
413	延	25768
2377	震	25746
714	棄	25730
218	甲	25620
404	偉	25591
1835	麻	25584
41	川	25575
219	申	25531
2121	緩	25455
2414	潛	25452
271	閃	25427
1804	售	25405
475	燈	25401
645	針	25384
1445	哲	25353
1413	絡	25256
816	抵	25228
397	朱	25195
2845	埃	25101
819	抱	25069
2133	鼓	25016
1956	植	24999
780	純	24890
1485	夏	24888
776	忍	24862
351	頁	24861
853	杰	24796
2032	筑	24780
555	折	24737
1008	鄭	24716
107	貝	24675
2075	尊	24662
618	吳	24632
652	秀	24620
1864	混	24605
340	臣	24553
1977	雅	24527
1432	振	24469
1348	染	24444
1754	盛	24387
1398	怒	24374
2308	舞	24360
1521	圓	24267
2138	搞	24265
690	狂	24259
2943	措	24172
1085	姓	24142
1246	秋	24030
1178	殘	24030
1719	培	24009
1327	迷	23959
1058	誠	23947
1655	寬	23918
484	宇	23891
1829	猛	23862
2134	擺	23853
1742	梅	23824
2212	毀	23773
660	伸	23732
2409	摩	23645
2182	盟	23581
178	末	23526
17	乃	23520
1979	悲	23500
811	拍	23483
5	丁	23479
1119	趙	23428
1970	硬	23364
530	麥	23271
3097	蔣	23237
2420	操	23193
770	阻	23151
156	訂	22991
1817	彩	22982
808	抽	22937
2437	贊	22909
2494	魔	22835
786	紛	22820
1026	沿	22781
1993	喊	22779
536	違	22751
1082	妹	22723
1645	浪	22639
275	匯	22608
124	幣	22592
70	豐	22439
2144	藍	22437
1492	殊	22407
2151	獻	22396
1500	桌	22336
1769	啦	22263
101	瓦	22229
2850	萊	22187
1931	援	22180
754	譯	22170
354	奪	22148
726	汽	22098
1628	燒	22078
1772	距	21970
1932	裁	21918
1806	偏	21877
1794	符	21862
1402	勇	21819
2227	觸	21719
1674	課	21705
1948	敬	21646
1514	哭	21444
2416	懂	21117
2271	牆	21101
1753	襲	21098
299	召	21098
1225	罰	21011
2685	俠	20999
85	廳	20989
1236	拜	20978
182	巧	20964
942	側	20960
3099	韓	20947
1198	冒	20917
1548	債	20902
2984	曼	20897
2428	融	20883
1881	慣	20880
992	享	20830
2456	戴	20826
2069	童	20813
691	猶	20747
1535	乘	20731
1109	挂	20706
1301	獎	20690
1099	紹	20681
1171	厚	20624
785	縱	20599
2262	障	20503
288	訊	20488
1636	涉	20482
674	徹	20461
176	刊	20458
31	丈	20372
2486	爆	20340
146	烏	20291
675	役	20254
1706	描	20247
1344	洗	20229
2560	瑪	20207
1778	患	20203
772	妙	20165
2436	鏡	20100
1777	唱	20085
1627	煩	20076
2210	簽	20057
242	仙	20051
955	彼	20021
1600	症	19878
421	仿	19870
1552	傾	19849
2041	牌	19752
1689	陷	19703
264	鳥	19698
875	轟	19670
1217	咱	19554
1733	菜	19516
468	閉	19515
870	奮	19499
457	慶	19487
2364	撤	19485
1023	淚	19411
1143	茶	19404
1602	疾	19402
2124	緣	19330
2362	播	19327
1665	朗	19288
591	杜	19246
296	奶	19219
932	季	19211
144	丹	19171
985	狗	19093
760	尾	19076
244	儀	19064
1802	偷	19006
868	奔	18989
1422	珠	18916
378	虫	18909
1097	駐	18901
165	孔	18890
1046	宜	18833
2511	艾	18825
1469	橋	18815
1868	淡	18779
2473	翼	18710
1359	恨	18702
2466	繁	18699
2098	寒	18684
669	伴	18678
233	嘆	18587
215	旦	18569
2220	愈	18540
2415	潮	18532
2235	糧	18528
2355	縮	18495
1519	罷	18492
2280	聚	18458
956	徑	18428
1357	恰	18420
1125	挑	18417
1798	袋	18381
355	灰	18298
1431	捕	18236
1567	徐	18175
1105	珍	18144
2146	幕	18138
1199	映	18102
1974	裂	18093
1421	泰	18069
2115	隔	18056
745	啟	18041
371	尖	18036
905	忠	18021
1776	累	18017
1015	炎	17971
1976	暫	17968
656	估	17943
728	泛	17928
1144	荒	17924
1800	償	17919
2370	橫	17912
544	拒	17892
2125	瑞	17869
155	憶	17829
1078	孤	17817
2314	鼻	17773
1007	鬧	17764
471	羊	17763
622	呆	17746
198	厲	17726
2440	衡	17719
1282	胞	17702
2169	零	17675
741	窮	17672
958	舍	17647
866	碼	17626
3278	赫	17613
1870	婆	17603
2126	魂	17535
742	災	17531
1338	洪	17526
2226	腿	17509
1280	膽	17486
1354	津	17470
1261	俗	17463
2446	辯	17459
1580	胸	17392
1507	曉	17316
777	勁	17307
968	貧	17263
118	仁	17263
1801	偶	17246
3210	輯	17169
2525	邦	17153
2159	賴	17123
1356	恢	17123
1783	圈	17115
2129	摸	17067
420	仰	16940
1644	潤	16922
1712	堆	16920
2165	碰	16919
2052	艇	16868
2026	稍	16855
761	遲	16808
1757	輛	16767
1000	廢	16754
1001	淨	16751
134	凶	16707
3228	署	16641
2453	壁	16588
2050	御	16586
792	奉	16453
1847	旋	16441
263	冬	16368
865	礦	16360
830	抬	16315
1896	蛋	16305
1763	晨	16235
410	伏	16181
637	吹	16180
778	雞	16164
1559	倍	16102
2412	糊	16098
2834	秦	16088
1270	盾	16080
846	杯	16068
1538	租	16052
1905	騎	16037
136	乏	16010
1897	隆	15979
752	診	15931
297	奴	15917
2128	攝	15801
856	喪	15731
478	污	15696
2087	渡	15692
2333	旗	15665
189	甘	15654
1175	耐	15629
943	憑	15619
80	扎	15600
558	搶	15596
1903	緒	15571
1853	粗	15557
1056	肩	15528
1871	梁	15387
174	幻	15371
2959	菲	15365
1182	皆	15357
2164	碎	15334
1048	宙	15331
883	叔	15310
912	岩	15279
1146	蕩	15268
3077	綜	15258
954	爬	15255
1459	荷	15249
1815	悉	15234
3098	蒂	15183
676	返	15179
72	井	15158
453	壯	15151
2424	薄	15150
1651	悄	15141
326	掃	15140
1796	敏	15135
2162	礙	15121
1973	殖	15118
1066	詳	15099
307	矛	15059
3403	霍	15034
169	允	15027
2006	幅	15021
2358	撒	15003
2025	剩	14996
917	凱	14990
2299	顆	14987
1215	罵	14976
1983	賞	14946
1867	液	14940
2054	番	14927
2398	箱	14913
1227	貼	14888
2340	漫	14869
2293	酸	14855
1054	郎	14845
2222	腰	14841
2053	舒	14833
1388	眉	14763
734	憂	14753
1642	浮	14717
713	辛	14713
1591	戀	14674
2430	餐	14641
377	嚇	14620
1121	挺	14615
606	勵	14512
2206	辭	14439
2405	艘	14438
2203	鍵	14434
409	伍	14425
1520	峰	14424
161	尺	14422
1201	昨	14406
2395	黎	14389
1978	輩	14384
1101	貫	14361
941	偵	14329
2085	滑	14303
1009	券	14293
1782	崇	14262
543	擾	14252
1365	憲	14251
1409	繞	14172
1920	趨	14160
2239	慈	14141
403	喬	14107
1617	閱	14067
477	汗	14011
845	枝	13982
810	拖	13973
2391	墨	13959
978	脅	13948
1927	插	13938
2399	箭	13922
2057	臘	13892
1621	粉	13874
1031	泥	13874
140	氏	13868
3089	彭	13866
803	拔	13865
2123	騙	13854
147	鳳	13817
2356	慧	13810
3179	媒	13802
945	佩	13784
2091	憤	13749
184	扑	13748
2174	齡	13733
779	驅	13692
1874	惜	13687
2325	豪	13680
1708	掩	13680
1624	兼	13656
1773	躍	13645
56	尸	13609
1068	肅	13581
2678	帕	13566
1094	駛	13537
2042	堡	13533
1072	屆	13521
951	欣	13500
1965	惠	13492
259	冊	13462
2046	儲	13408
2374	飄	13357
1697	桑	13328
717	閑	13316
1880	慘	13314
1337	潔	13261
2387	蹤	13193
2761	勃	13183
1659	賓	13149
3211	頻	13127
123	仇	13118
2443	磨	13082
1631	遞	13012
362	邪	12952
2363	撞	12894
2570	擬	12885
2250	滾	12863
1102	奏	12859
527	巡	12852
2410	顏	12837
998	劑	12821
1902	績	12789
552	貢	12785
1309	瘋	12771
826	坡	12758
2462	瞧	12745
2275	截	12718
2449	燃	12708
2044	焦	12684
2260	殿	12667
423	偽	12654
1159	柳	12642
2015	鎖	12638
1967	逼	12623
3074	頗	12605
980	昏	12600
171	勸	12587
616	呈	12567
1929	搜	12537
2142	勤	12536
533	戒	12510
1087	駕	12492
2339	漂	12488
699	飲	12453
2971	曹	12443
442	朵	12435
246	仔	12428
1404	柔	12389
1253	倆	12340
1077	孟	12274
2328	腐	12264
310	幼	12257
1995	踐	12242
2493	籍	12205
926	牧	12193
1609	涼	12156
1240	牲	12107
934	佳	12061
2829	娜	12060
1353	濃	12016
583	芳	12015
2396	稿	12012
401	竹	12000
2224	腹	11974
1996	跌	11967
3002	邏	11959
925	垂	11949
2413	遵	11935
1284	脈	11932
2316	貌	11921
1158	柏	11902
1290	獄	11886
1825	猜	11875
1040	憐	11848
1966	惑	11829
1688	陶	11821
1857	獸	11820
643	帳	11798
987	飾	11794
1254	貸	11793
898	昌	11787
1275	敘	11786
2402	躺	11745
1231	鋼	11738
729	溝	11735
1883	寄	11729
538	扶	11659
2012	鋪	11654
2510	鄧	11651
528	壽	11646
1877	懼	11644
1064	詢	11643
481	湯	11620
1842	盜	11595
976	肥	11594
1191	嘗	11557
258	匆	11540
1981	輝	11518
2664	奈	11509
318	扣	11505
2536	廷	11499
3373	澳	11475
1946	董	11450
402	遷	11433
2444	凝	11409
2418	慰	11379
345	厭	11376
1582	臟	11350
2225	騰	11343
2780	幽	11319
1293	怨	11305
2367	鞋	11288
399	丟	11285
1439	埋	11246
1265	泉	11237
1649	涌	11228
3295	轄	11213
2218	躲	11201
1461	晉	11192
1980	紫	11172
1089	艱	11164
3451	魏	11161
2092	慌	11149
1376	祝	11144
629	郵	11137
376	吐	11132
1291	狠	11116
2175	鑒	11090
1739	械	11060
1220	咬	11029
683	鄰	10996
554	赤	10981
1129	擠	10920
1958	椅	10917
1299	彎	10917
1690	陪	10908
2097	割	10894
1925	揭	10892
1650	悟	10876
2366	聰	10863
2170	霧	10856
2019	鋒	10783
1745	梯	10738
1828	貓	10724
1673	祥	10724
2070	闊	10722
2255	譽	10683
2209	籌	10671
251	叢	10665
1177	牽	10641
908	鳴	10636
731	沈	10628
1319	閣	10595
3415	穆	10592
1074	屈	10591
446	旨	10590
1670	袖	10564
1827	獵	10561
2472	臂	10542
1775	蛇	10538
1400	賀	10507
1160	柱	10504
561	拋	10477
2214	鼠	10476
3187	瑟	10473
2505	戈	10456
739	牢	10454
2826	遜	10444
364	邁	10432
1940	欺	10418
627	噸	10403
1911	琴	10383
1594	衰	10367
1619	瓶	10361
1358	惱	10356
2421	燕	10325
2539	仲	10316
1378	誘	10307
1586	狼	10295
480	池	10289
1603	疼	10279
2514	盧	10266
240	仗	10263
1370	冠	10217
1854	粒	10200
2221	遙	10179
2533	呂	10156
2524	玄	10151
370	塵	10137
2523	馮	10128
539	撫	10100
1018	淺	10088
3154	敦	10084
1526	鑽	10064
308	糾	10064
1990	晶	10038
391	豈	10036
1224	峽	10028
582	蒼	10027
1989	噴	10027
1419	耗	9999
2911	凌	9999
2324	敲	9978
1732	菌	9971
2009	賠	9960
1640	涂	9949
3315	粹	9943
1372	扁	9917
23	虧	9884
3060	寂	9875
2240	煤	9832
2352	熊	9788
1456	恭	9787
2082	濕	9783
2051	循	9768
2181	暖	9762
2447	糖	9757
3134	賦	9723
2569	抑	9719
1541	秩	9713
2007	帽	9697
1884	宿	9693
1302	哀	9693
2385	踏	9656
1335	爛	9635
2839	袁	9609
2793	侯	9585
567	抖	9584
360	夾	9574
896	昆	9557
685	肝	9551
2457	擦	9542
1826	豬	9535
1332	煉	9528
1355	恆	9483
2254	慎	9479
2136	搬	9478
791	紐	9466
788	紋	9463
1106	玻	9447
1865	漁	9441
2294	磁	9433
1784	銅	9416
885	齒	9415
2186	跨	9404
807	押	9401
1037	怖	9400
2243	漠	9366
1604	疲	9364
1324	叛	9361
2191	遣	9335
3034	祭	9316
2376	醉	9292
1620	拳	9290
2722	彌	9276
1812	斜	9264
1466	檔	9248
2028	稀	9234
1709	捷	9225
969	膚	9214
972	腫	9202
1310	疫	9202
601	豆	9179
1190	削	9169
642	崗	9163
1509	晃	9157
534	吞	9142
738	宏	9134
3460	癌	9114
686	肚	9102
1070	隸	9100
3386	履	9091
1647	漲	9089
2489	耀	9060
571	扭	9054
540	壇	9049
727	沃	9047
828	撥	9047
1411	繪	9039
412	伐	9028
1915	堪	9026
121	仆	8976
2914	郭	8931
1533	犧	8926
609	殲	8910
2145	墓	8890
3175	雇	8857
2231	廉	8854
2733	契	8845
1130	拼	8842
2049	懲	8839
1440	捉	8838
2476	覆	8795
1073	刷	8773
577	劫	8752
2263	嫌	8748
249	瓜	8740
2183	歇	8733
2442	雕	8713
719	悶	8708
965	乳	8701
633	串	8695
1393	娃	8662
2455	繳	8659
2468	贏	8657
1516	喚	8657
1457	蓮	8650
2497	霸	8639
1470	桃	8639
681	妥	8634
2329	瘦	8632
1916	搭	8626
1118	赴	8594
2684	岳	8577
2273	嘉	8576
1569	艙	8575
1269	俊	8543
548	址	8541
2699	龐	8531
1418	耕	8525
2020	銳	8522
2266	縫	8512
1652	悔	8485
2439	邀	8484
2736	玲	8475
248	斥	8464
486	宅	8464
1859	添	8460
1131	挖	8449
2672	呵	8433
2552	訟	8410
1531	氧	8401
1638	浩	8387
517	羽	8366
127	斤	8365
2291	酷	8345
1718	掠	8343
773	妖	8337
1889	禍	8336
935	侍	8320
2	乙	8313
774	妨	8311
966	貪	8304
1128	掙	8297
724	汪	8294
759	尿	8292
2851	莉	8289
1767	懸	8282
3397	翰	8279
1484	唇	8279
138	倉	8275
361	軌	8273
2659	枚	8270
1436	鹽	8266
1187	覽	8259
2040	傅	8256
212	帥	8249
995	廟	8220
581	芬	8218
2824	屏	8208
316	寺	8200
1283	胖	8184
2270	璃	8176
2180	愚	8144
2341	滴	8104
2114	疏	8101
2964	蕭	8097
1312	姿	8092
2484	顫	8080
372	劣	8067
163	丑	8067
28	寸	8056
187	扔	8045
615	盯	8041
1483	辱	8029
93	匹	8025
1555	俱	8024
2445	辨	8023
1590	餓	7992
2193	蜂	7989
2059	腔	7975
2662	郁	7968
3167	潰	7962
2257	謹	7960
2469	糟	7960
1945	葛	7952
837	苗	7946
687	腸	7939
765	忌	7938
2249	溜	7935
3044	鴻	7931
3455	爵	7902
3244	鵬	7895
2480	鷹	7890
1792	籠	7888
238	丘	7886
1465	桂	7877
2089	滋	7874
2956	聊	7865
1120	擋	7851
783	綱	7832
441	肌	7830
569	殼	7813
1837	痕	7805
2166	碗	7773
279	穴	7772
2319	膀	7731
2668	卓	7714
890	賢	7713
859	臥	7696
2317	膜	7694
2411	毅	7686
2202	錦	7682
142	欠	7682
2877	哩	7677
2725	函	7672
1145	茫	7659
902	昂	7637
3394	薛	7630
1589	皺	7609
353	夸	7594
3388	豫	7590
1204	胃	7533
400	舌	7511
1681	剝	7504
2039	傲	7503
1124	拾	7497
2101	窩	7456
1764	睜	7454
2135	攜	7449
1687	陵	7436
2881	哼	7419
1962	棉	7416
1985	晴	7405
1528	鈴	7404
2130	填	7401
989	飼	7399
2084	渴	7395
2593	吻	7395
557	扮	7372
1330	逆	7339
1578	脆	7336
2004	喘	7320
2197	罩	7309
8	卜	7301
1016	爐	7295
1499	柴	7276
2095	愉	7259
2798	胎	7256
1906	繩	7256
2148	蓄	7213
1506	眠	7195
2331	竭	7194
2003	喂	7184
2216	傻	7167
2282	慕	7165
1352	渾	7136
510	奸	7132
1668	扇	7125
847	櫃	7101
1653	悅	7094
822	攔	7091
1063	誕	7085
988	飽	7059
2963	乾	7057
1027	泡	7046
1522	賊	7045
1303	亭	7041
48	夕	7025
1574	爹	7016
2160	酬	7011
3420	儒	7004
1396	姻	6998
695	卵	6971
2682	氛	6968
1020	泄	6955
589	杆	6944
1453	挨	6930
3310	僧	6920
2348	蜜	6919
2591	吟	6916
3151	猩	6909
3161	遂	6904
1286	狹	6901
2586	肖	6899
1787	甜	6894
2461	霞	6885
784	駁	6879
2104	裕	6871
1426	頑	6868
2278	摘	6845
2205	矮	6834
1243	秒	6829
2907	卿	6825
1616	畜	6821
1214	咽	6818
827	披	6790
1756	輔	6782
1279	盆	6780
148	勾	6780
2487	疆	6779
2008	賭	6759
2238	塑	6744
1202	畏	6722
2499	囊	6709
632	吵	6709
1025	泊	6695
970	肺	6692
2474	驟	6688
2267	纏	6675
1618	羞	6651
106	岡	6651
3443	瞪	6644
382	吊	6637
2860	賈	6627
2343	漏	6627
1912	斑	6622
1632	濤	6611
1799	悠	6604
1841	鹿	6599
1262	俘	6594
2199	錫	6586
2689	卑	6572
1944	葬	6558
3012	銘	6555
2253	灘	6550
2264	嫁	6539
2215	催	6538
1482	翅	6524
1813	盒	6506
2066	蠻	6503
3374	潘	6477
2667	歧	6451
3136	賜	6431
2017	鍋	6416
1838	廊	6413
814	拆	6412
2495	灌	6403
1285	勉	6398
1002	盲	6395
1662	宰	6390
2999	啥	6331
973	脹	6327
547	扯	6325
295	遼	6300
801	抹	6299
2035	筒	6296
1955	棋	6294
2105	褲	6282
1518	唉	6269
336	朴	6261
906	咐	6257
303	孕	6256
2276	誓	6249
2005	喉	6233
467	妄	6228
817	拘	6224
2013	鏈	6223
526	馳	6199
1446	逝	6182
1162	欄	6182
1368	竊	6174
1420	艷	6172
1562	臭	6166
522	纖	6166
1960	棵	6159
1919	趁	6154
1401	盈	6142
352	匠	6142
1577	翁	6137
2208	愁	6135
3441	瞬	6119
3005	嬰	6114
559	孝	6112
1901	頸	6104
1554	倘	6072
1633	浙	6045
1678	諒	6024
2281	蔽	6016
899	暢	6012
2434	贈	6004
3070	尉	5988
702	凍	5984
2188	跪	5955
470	闖	5954
1947	葡	5943
1508	鴨	5932
1968	廚	5932
2425	顛	5921
2327	遮	5914
1680	誼	5902
2532	吁	5891
2507	侖	5882
2261	辟	5876
3367	瘤	5875
2118	嫂	5863
1464	框	5853
3322	譚	5849
2784	欽	5840
1840	庸	5835
2335	歉	5833
334	芝	5832
640	吼	5814
2582	甫	5805
1060	衫	5802
2140	攤	5798
1658	宴	5798
2390	囑	5788
2913	衷	5781
1397	嬌	5772
1079	陝	5769
1238	矩	5766
2921	浦	5766
2550	訝	5760
2897	聳	5758
3269	裸	5752
2269	碧	5751
2274	摧	5743
2423	薪	5741
1860	淋	5737
1454	恥	5735
1583	膠	5721
1893	屠	5718
2024	鵝	5703
267	飢	5689
1193	盼	5689
1820	脖	5682
1207	虹	5670
2351	翠	5661
3004	崩	5658
2679	賬	5652
1736	萍	5646
1587	逢	5632
2305	賺	5630
2361	撐	5628
3159	翔	5625
1908	綿	5622
1556	倡	5622
2062	猴	5582
1153	枯	5582
2580	巫	5576
2774	昭	5569
2712	怔	5561
3050	淵	5551
1832	湊	5544
2248	溪	5543
2496	蠢	5542
3040	闡	5532
892	旺	5529
3172	寓	5519
3465	藤	5514
1428	匪	5511
439	傘	5511
2163	碑	5509
1134	挪	5500
3083	瓊	5495
1579	脂	5492
1888	謊	5481
2096	慨	5479
2961	菩	5477
1734	萄	5463
1287	獅	5456
1724	掘	5436
550	抄	5433
916	嶺	5429
1511	暈	5420
1891	逮	5418
1173	砍	5418
1717	掏	5416
3118	晰	5412
2629	罕	5409
1449	挽	5389
2058	脾	5386
430	舟	5363
3255	痴	5359
1856	剪	5324
1599	脊	5316
57	弓	5315
2452	懶	5307
67	叉	5299
809	拐	5282
2313	僚	5278
1442	捐	5273
2633	姊	5272
3186	騷	5268
2640	拓	5256
1167	歪	5251
1852	粘	5231
1154	柄	5229
565	坑	5223
2724	陌	5220
1660	窄	5219
3164	湘	5207
435	兆	5204
1780	崖	5199
1410	驕	5196
2691	剎	5185
2475	鞭	5176
332	芒	5174
2037	筋	5170
3191	聘	5148
1233	鉤	5140
1961	棍	5140
2492	嚷	5138
3243	腺	5132
1075	弦	5117
2078	焰	5116
1176	耍	5109
1558	俯	5100
1170	厘	5096
1969	廈	5083
1682	懇	5081
1295	饒	5079
646	釘	5059
3320	寡	5049
3428	憾	5036
2279	摔	5035
2265	疊	5027
1943	惹	5018
3130	喻	5012
2349	譜	5009
2094	愧	5008
2241	煌	5002
3454	徽	5000
3261	溶	4998
2631	墜	4980
3248	煞	4969
37	巾	4967
2246	濫	4964
1339	洒	4961
1705	堵	4960
2918	瓷	4955
2675	咒	4931
1395	姨	4928
1954	棒	4917
1641	浴	4911
3180	媚	4909
3048	淮	4903
2670	哎	4887
2338	漆	4884
2630	屁	4884
3051	淫	4879
3080	巢	4874
636	吩	4866
3334	撰	4863
3163	滯	4850
3000	嘯	4850
2636	玫	4839
2976	碩	4819
922	釣	4813
2388	蝶	4811
2406	膝	4809
2828	姚	4806
835	茂	4798
3020	軀	4797
2530	吏	4795
3246	猿	4793
2345	寨	4783
2936	恕	4779
1862	渠	4769
1750	戚	4756
605	辰	4755
3025	舶	4743
2901	頒	4742
3171	惶	4730
983	狐	4718
494	諷	4713
1791	笨	4712
1671	袍	4710
3349	嘲	4709
1034	潑	4688
2987	啡	4688
1809	銜	4684
1560	倦	4682
3056	涵	4681
1759	雀	4675
445	旬	4671
2357	撕	4668
2401	僵	4668
971	肢	4651
873	壟	4642
3031	逸	4638
2531	夷	4638
843	茅	4637
944	僑	4633
3309	輿	4628
1885	窯	4611
3197	蒲	4595
2109	謙	4588
2661	杭	4583
2297	弊	4579
2776	勛	4568
999	郊	4565
929	刮	4565
2912	淒	4552
1704	捧	4533
1646	浸	4529
1169	磚	4512
3119	鼎	4507
2438	籃	4490
2150	蒸	4443
1298	餅	4439
704	畝	4439
889	腎	4437
1387	陡	4421
128	爪	4419
982	兔	4418
2896	殷	4417
368	貞	4414
1138	薦	4406
1197	啞	4406
1223	炭	4405
563	墳	4402
1194	眨	4393
2131	搏	4392
802	攏	4390
1221	咳	4390
2213	舅	4385
2770	昧	4375
3392	擅	4372
1751	爽	4368
2677	咖	4366
1933	擱	4359
3296	雌	4355
1513	哨	4354
323	鞏	4344
1698	絹	4335
2464	螺	4327
2323	裹	4322
2650	昔	4320
2584	軒	4304
3270	謬	4290
3062	諜	4274
688	龜	4265
3271	媳	4262
1323	姜	4261
2382	瞎	4260
1677	冤	4243
1181	鴉	4236
2147	蓬	4225
1139	巷	4221
3081	琳	4218
1430	栽	4215
1022	沾	4201
2628	詐	4200
2915	齋	4194
2379	瞞	4191
2981	彪	4186
2803	咨	4180
789	紡	4175
2500	罐	4169
1746	桶	4167
2488	壤	4165
1576	頌	4142
2448	糕	4142
2441	膨	4141
3063	諧	4135
1405	壘	4134
2671	咕	4132
2116	隙	4130
2330	辣	4124
1406	綁	4112
2714	寵	4108
3356	嘿	4102
2616	兌	4101
2378	霉	4098
2841	挫	4089
3360	稽	4085
3209	輻	4084
40	乞	4073
781	紗	4069
2106	裙	4062
1699	繡	4046
2578	杖	4037
2139	塘	4033
2795	衍	4031
2767	軸	4011
2482	攀	3998
2318	膊	3989
3493	譬	3985
2717	祈	3965
2384	踢	3959
2127	肆	3956
2567	坎	3948
1494	轎	3942
2708	泣	3929
1963	棚	3929
2111	屢	3925
2490	躁	3917
3032	凰	3911
3259	溢	3909
3103	椎	3888
2862	砸	3881
2360	趟	3879
1051	帘	3875
388	帆	3874
2855	棲	3867
2100	竄	3865
49	丸	3847
878	斬	3844
1923	堤	3840
2132	塌	3839
919	販	3837
2974	廂	3837
1714	掀	3831
1890	謎	3828
928	乖	3828
1438	捏	3824
3039	閻	3823
888	虜	3811
2251	濱	3811
1762	匙	3809
585	蘆	3806
836	蘋	3805
1234	卸	3795
2711	沼	3791
1232	鑰	3772
1468	株	3771
3066	禱	3769
1611	剖	3767
3284	熙	3766
2713	怯	3759
1216	嘩	3759
2419	劈	3759
3117	棠	3758
1581	胳	3753
2859	樁	3746
3189	瑰	3744
1691	娛	3740
2957	娶	3733
1017	沫	3731
2194	嗓	3724
2483	蹲	3720
3102	焚	3718
1866	淘	3718
2350	嫩	3707
2233	韻	3705
1059	襯	3700
2544	匈	3700
2785	鈞	3698
1188	豎	3698
2885	峻	3688
2900	豹	3683
1429	撈	3681
1735	菊	3676
2179	鄙	3670
2315	魄	3664
3021	兜	3663
1195	哄	3660
3247	穎	3658
1685	屑	3655
1209	蟻	3653
1452	壺	3652
1872	滲	3647
651	禿	3640
614	旱	3636
2779	喲	3635
1165	咸	3627
3383	譴	3619
2715	宛	3619
2394	稻	3607
2011	鑄	3604
2307	鍛	3596
1497	斃	3588
2816	恍	3584
2680	貶	3580
1629	燭	3578
2831	駭	3577
2576	芯	3568
274	汁	3564
566	坊	3546
790	驢	3532
335	朽	3526
3256	靖	3521
664	佣	3517
2167	碌	3497
2537	迄	3496
3406	冀	3487
2745	荊	3479
3003	崔	3476
1972	雁	3474
2729	紳	3472
2737	珊	3465
2287	榜	3458
1380	誦	3447
2045	傍	3444
3343	醇	3433
1793	笛	3409
2056	禽	3408
141	勿	3400
3214	瞄	3383
3357	幢	3376
1882	寇	3354
1523	賄	3346
3212	睹	3346
2386	踩	3343
638	嗚	3341
2740	拱	3339
2284	蔑	3330
3273	縛	3326
2718	詭	3323
3417	篷	3315
1861	淹	3315
3150	腕	3314
1930	煮	3313
2703	卒	3306
2955	勘	3303
1479	逗	3271
1226	賤	3270
2606	甸	3270
1012	炒	3260
722	燦	3254
1982	敞	3248
2302	蠟	3246
2519	囚	3242
1480	栗	3240
1952	辜	3235
1127	墊	3233
2634	妒	3228
3239	魁	3227
2108	謠	3219
3264	寞	3217
3229	蜀	3208
254	甩	3208
3045	涯	3206
855	枕	3206
2503	丐	3201
1030	泳	3198
2710	泌	3192
3147	逾	3189
220	叮	3188
2471	燥	3171
2952	擲	3170
2658	樞	3169
3380	憎	3169
3422	鯨	3158
1551	倚	3149
1259	侮	3144
2645	拂	3135
3384	鶴	3133
1296	蝕	3131
2572	芙	3130
1593	漿	3130
820	垃	3127
1625	烤	3125
1505	晒	3124
2460	霜	3119
3275	剿	3112
3337	蘊	3110
324	圾	3102
1909	綢	3098
387	嶼	3098
2788	氫	3092
1098	駝	3084
2546	妝	3083
1441	捆	3079
1529	鉛	3075
2906	逛	3074
3046	淑	3069
2286	榴	3068
1836	痒	3055
196	丙	3055
1229	鈔	3049
2432	蹄	3045
88	犬	3042
1564	躬	3037
1385	晝	3036
3477	藻	3035
2000	蛛	3033
3323	褐	3032
3113	頰	3025
3160	奠	3020
3096	募	3018
1455	耽	3005
2463	蹈	3004
2723	陋	2995
2687	侶	2994
940	侄	2987
2769	虐	2979
3071	墮	2977
2852	瑩	2973
1289	狡	2971
1318	閥	2970
1416	絞	2963
2326	膏	2958
1113	垮	2958
842	莖	2956
3182	緬	2945
1991	喇	2939
1407	絨	2929
1935	攪	2922
2353	凳	2921
2970	梭	2913
2786	鈕	2906
3104	棺	2901
2846	耿	2899
3184	締	2897
3429	懈	2893
3272	嫉	2892
721	灶	2891
145	勻	2890
1814	鴿	2886
2450	澡	2882
3116	鑿	2880
2635	緯	2874
1032	沸	2860
3123	疇	2858
65	刃	2858
3121	遏	2849
2809	爍	2847
3225	嗅	2843
2515	叭	2842
3277	熬	2841
2977	奢	2835
2646	拙	2833
1155	棟	2830
2023	毯	2827
1467	桐	2821
2763	砂	2820
2849	莽	2816
1029	瀉	2816
2641	坪	2815
1744	梳	2806
2579	杉	2805
2983	晤	2805
3236	稚	2803
2369	蔬	2799
2303	蠅	2761
876	頃	2753
2843	搗	2753
3112	硫	2742
2072	羨	2739
2491	嚼	2739
2622	淪	2738
2625	滬	2737
624	曠	2731
2967	彬	2724
578	芽	2717
1585	狸	2715
3293	碳	2711
2772	咧	2707
1878	惕	2698
1986	暑	2697
1731	蘿	2694
2623	洶	2684
2223	腥	2677
3265	窺	2673
2893	俺	2671
3371	潭	2665
3001	崎	2662
1447	撿	2653
2744	拯	2650
3377	澄	2649
2960	萎	2647
2922	渦	2644
2247	滔	2642
3217	暇	2641
3260	溯	2639
3491	鱗	2635
2292	釀	2633
2749	茵	2631
3170	愕	2631
2283	暮	2626
3240	衙	2625
2820	誡	2614
961	斧	2598
3043	煥	2595
1964	棕	2590
2600	佑	2589
3348	嘶	2587
2632	妓	2582
3132	喧	2579
3198	蓉	2578
693	刪	2577
2372	櫻	2572
2602	伺	2570
3226	嗡	2565
1741	梢	2555
551	壩	2552
1425	蠶	2549
3341	敷	2548
3376	瀾	2539
594	杏	2538
715	冶	2525
1116	撓	2523
2612	庇	2523
1934	摟	2512
2847	聶	2503
3073	婉	2503
3412	噪	2501
2397	稼	2500
3468	鰭	2491
2958	菱	2489
1427	盞	2486
2835	匿	2479
2587	吱	2478
3267	寢	2475
3496	髓	2474
3087	攬	2474
2683	秉	2472
2520	矢	2466
2869	哺	2466
915	幟	2452
2741	挾	2438
2300	嗽	2438
1235	缸	2437
1937	揉	2427
3241	膩	2425
2557	馴	2423
3183	纜	2410
1510	晌	2401
3368	癱	2399
2681	貯	2398
2693	覓	2396
3456	朦	2394
2403	僻	2391
3281	蔓	2390
3133	嵌	2387
2873	畔	2378
2939	瑣	2377
3290	碟	2375
2927	澀	2373
2797	朧	2365
2477	蹦	2358
3471	襟	2346
232	叨	2344
2553	訣	2341
2543	旭	2341
1208	蝦	2338
3482	簿	2333
2998	啤	2332
3332	擒	2328
862	棗	2319
2589	嘔	2292
1414	駱	2290
2513	凸	2287
2336	熄	2284
2298	裳	2274
2518	凹	2273
3135	贖	2271
97	屯	2268
2407	膛	2266
1340	澆	2265
2617	灼	2262
2863	砰	2261
3108	棘	2256
2373	橡	2251
3292	鹼	2250
1752	聾	2250
1394	姥	2249
1730	萌	2229
2707	沮	2229
2790	俏	2229
3107	粟	2219
2272	撇	2219
2074	糞	2217
2653	苟	2213
1211	螞	2206
1260	儉	2193
913	帖	2191
2237	煎	2183
3185	縷	2181
3452	簇	2173
3100	棱	2168
2590	吶	2163
2853	鶯	2152
3297	墅	2152
1999	蛙	2149
1648	燙	2149
2504	歹	2148
663	伶	2148
1949	蔥	2147
2867	哮	2146
3254	廓	2141
2642	坤	2141
2549	諱	2139
3131	啼	2138
2521	乍	2131
2485	瓣	2127
3013	矯	2126
3124	跋	2124
2657	枉	2124
2968	梗	2121
867	廁	2118
3082	琢	2117
2508	譏	2114
3266	窟	2109
3028	斂	2107
2614	廬	2097
2796	胚	2093
2674	呻	2092
3075	綽	2089
2563	扼	2087
1250	竿	2083
3319	慷	2078
2201	錘	2071
2857	栓	2068
1592	槳	2067
1512	蚊	2065
3345	磅	2064
3475	孽	2063
1875	慚	2062
3473	戳	2051
3252	稟	2048
3168	濺	2019
2781	鈣	2017
3438	礁	2017
3314	彰	2014
3462	豁	2013
1765	瞇	2013
3439	磷	2012
2526	迂	2007
3466	瞻	2005
2980	顱	2004
2941	琉	2000
1876	悼	1997
2389	蝴	1991
804	揀	1981
3166	渺	1980
3041	眷	1973
2929	憫	1970
2620	汰	1968
1900	嬸	1965
3498	鑲	1950
1014	炕	1949
2819	宦	1948
1203	趴	1942
3076	繃	1941
3174	窘	1935
3467	囂	1930
2861	酌	1928
1341	濁	1924
3390	撼	1922
3215	嗜	1922
315	扛	1921
2883	峭	1918
3115	翹	1909
3344	磕	1909
2371	槽	1908
3047	淌	1906
2758	柵	1906
3237	頹	1900
3305	熏	1900
2599	牡	1889
3079	綴	1887
2794	徊	1885
1788	梨	1884
2697	肪	1882
2926	涕	1880
3280	摹	1879
3153	憊	1879
3407	踱	1878
2605	肘	1877
2337	熔	1873
2842	摯	1873
3142	氯	1872
2732	繹	1870
3369	凜	1870
3036	庶	1863
3030	脯	1860
3213	睦	1859
2930	竅	1856
2113	粥	1854
3037	庵	1851
2624	滄	1848
1403	怠	1847
2802	奕	1847
2673	嚨	1845
3500	矗	1843
2890	氨	1843
2978	盔	1842
2647	拇	1839
2619	沛	1834
3090	揣	1829
1781	嶄	1827
2458	鞠	1821
1381	墾	1819
1347	洽	1809
2997	唾	1809
3399	櫥	1806
2304	蜘	1804
2230	痰	1791
1669	襪	1790
2762	柬	1772
3483	蟹	1771
3300	蟬	1771
3129	鵑	1768
3396	擎	1768
1311	疤	1765
1785	鏟	1756
2782	鈍	1752
2704	氓	1747
2583	匣	1747
2721	弧	1742
3232	錐	1738
1928	揪	1735
590	杠	1732
2594	吭	1731
2821	誣	1725
2571	抒	1724
3484	靡	1715
2928	悍	1715
2985	晦	1714
2375	醋	1712
2204	鋸	1709
2506	夭	1709
3432	壕	1709
2688	侈	1703
2061	猾	1697
3111	硝	1695
3023	徘	1695
671	皂	1691
3027	舵	1689
3216	嗦	1689
3193	靴	1688
2607	狽	1688
2837	捂	1687
1308	瘡	1681
2651	苛	1679
3015	穢	1676
3092	搓	1673
2229	醬	1668
2894	賃	1668
3435	檐	1667
2368	蕉	1663
2656	苔	1660
2946	赦	1659
2120	緞	1658
3026	舷	1654
3238	筷	1652
2917	紊	1639
3181	婿	1635
3321	寥	1633
3286	兢	1632
3425	糙	1631
2637	卦	1628
2155	槐	1627
185	扒	1623
2117	絮	1617
2577	芭	1615
2720	屜	1612
3157	瘓	1611
3078	綻	1607
2595	邑	1604
1657	宵	1604
684	岔	1599
2800	餌	1596
841	茄	1596
2561	韌	1593
3347	憋	1588
3022	舋	1578
2694	忿	1578
3052	淳	1577
3146	粵	1572
3178	隘	1570
3427	瀕	1569
3218	畸	1562
2568	塢	1559
2870	剔	1559
3419	籬	1558
3054	澱	1557
2995	唬	1554
2200	鑼	1552
2989	趾	1552
3192	斟	1547
3335	鞍	1545
2565	扳	1540
1123	拴	1537
2627	詛	1535
3461	懦	1531
2866	逞	1530
1789	犁	1530
2644	擰	1529
2547	亥	1528
2731	絆	1525
3242	腮	1522
3285	蔚	1518
1959	椒	1518
2982	眶	1511
2756	棧	1507
3395	薇	1504
2696	骯	1499
3470	瀑	1497
2081	渣	1495
3268	褂	1493
2516	嘰	1492
3463	臀	1489
3490	巍	1485
2702	疚	1480
3363	鯉	1479
3405	轍	1466
3379	懊	1462
2818	恤	1459
2916	疹	1458
3009	鋁	1453
2924	滌	1452
2815	恃	1445
1172	砌	1442
3203	楞	1436
2555	阱	1433
2811	窪	1430
2660	楓	1418
2739	拷	1418
2777	哆	1417
2574	葦	1416
3381	翩	1414
3061	窒	1413
3194	靶	1411
2903	胰	1411
2573	蕪	1409
2467	辮	1408
3448	嚎	1408
3230	幌	1403
2601	佃	1401
3095	葫	1399
2245	濾	1394
2178	睬	1392
2501	匕	1388
3176	謗	1387
3227	嗤	1387
2838	捍	1385
3311	孵	1383
3423	癮	1379
3049	淆	1375
3336	蕊	1373
1626	烘	1371
205	軋	1367
2886	賂	1362
3354	蝗	1360
2156	榆	1360
2938	駿	1358
44	勺	1357
1006	閘	1352
3338	樊	1346
3313	瘟	1341
2742	垢	1341
2966	菇	1339
1336	剃	1337
2810	炫	1329
3263	溺	1329
2827	隕	1324
2887	贓	1321
3301	嘀	1318
3421	膳	1315
2865	殉	1310
2806	閩	1307
2954	摻	1303
2093	惰	1302
3120	喳	1302
3106	橢	1301
2778	咪	1298
3404	霎	1296
3173	窖	1292
2822	祠	1291
2542	肋	1282
3393	蕾	1268
2626	忱	1268
2975	硅	1264
1013	炊	1262
3351	蝠	1259
2738	拭	1257
2825	屎	1257
3324	褪	1256
3325	隧	1252
2746	茸	1247
1525	鉗	1243
2990	啃	1242
2805	閨	1236
3304	舔	1236
3480	蹬	1233
3065	袱	1227
2666	毆	1221
1161	柿	1221
2969	梧	1218
2554	弛	1215
2686	僥	1215
2844	捅	1211
2972	醞	1206
2422	薯	1204
3375	澈	1202
2018	鏽	1198
2207	稠	1194
2676	咆	1191
2766	鷗	1189
3387	嬉	1183
2905	膿	1180
2354	騾	1178
2465	穗	1178
2527	邢	1176
3091	攙	1172
3444	曙	1171
3072	隅	1167
2034	篩	1166
3067	謁	1163
3253	痺	1158
3033	猖	1157
2604	肛	1147
2192	蛾	1145
2868	嘮	1143
2754	熒	1142
3316	漱	1139
3488	攘	1138
3416	篡	1137
3398	噩	1133
3024	徙	1131
2935	祟	1127
3258	漓	1127
3029	翎	1125
2592	嗆	1120
2030	筐	1119
3437	檀	1119
2588	吠	1113
2556	馱	1111
2705	炬	1107
2962	螢	1103
2038	箏	1100
3494	霹	1095
2920	烙	1093
2608	鳩	1092
2141	蒜	1091
2947	埠	1091
406	乒	1086
1771	啄	1084
2787	氈	1082
3382	褥	1081
3094	搔	1080
1547	筍	1079
2698	獰	1078
2986	冕	1078
3283	藹	1075
3035	烹	1074
2665	奄	1073
2618	沐	1072
909	詠	1067
2948	捻	1066
2878	圃	1066
3058	悴	1064
2783	鈉	1061
2945	捶	1061
1373	襖	1057
3370	澎	1056
3141	氮	1055
3249	雛	1052
3413	鸚	1049
3330	撮	1049
3085	堰	1049
3177	犀	1044
2706	沽	1043
3340	橄	1043
2949	掐	1042
3231	錨	1033
2979	匾	1033
407	乓	1032
3088	揖	1031
3378	憔	1030
2613	吝	1030
2823	誨	1028
3489	蠕	1028
2864	礫	1028
2692	肴	1026
3329	撩	1025
3110	酥	1014
1540	秧	1003
2090	溉	1000
2143	鵲	999
3476	蘑	998
2701	疙	998
3201	楷	994
3138	鋅	992
3289	酵	992
3302	幔	988
3365	褒	987
3084	揍	986
2932	誹	985
2895	倔	985
2016	鋤	981
3474	攢	977
3114	靂	974
3312	瘩	974
2534	吆	973
3333	墩	972
2603	囪	968
2858	桅	966
1179	殃	964
2792	俐	960
2933	袒	957
2807	籽	957
823	拌	950
3400	橙	946
3276	贅	945
3053	淤	943
1953	葵	941
3109	酣	939
2942	琅	938
3481	簸	937
237	禾	936
3472	璧	929
3149	腋	925
3059	惋	925
2252	粱	918
2621	瀝	918
1437	捎	913
2919	羔	911
3202	欖	905
1142	繭	904
3188	鵡	901
2426	橘	900
3331	撬	900
2892	笆	896
3038	痊	893
2611	刨	888
3223	蛻	886
3069	諺	884
2322	饅	881
2648	拗	881
2719	帚	878
3308	簫	874
2502	刁	871
3389	繚	867
2509	冗	863
1297	餃	856
3127	蜒	852
2882	唆	852
3018	偎	850
2288	榨	849
3208	碉	848
2760	枷	845
3205	酪	840
3086	揩	837
3445	蹋	826
3206	碘	823
3346	碾	820
3391	擂	819
2730	駒	810
3318	漾	803
2597	吮	800
229	叼	797
3158	竣	794
3317	漩	794
3479	蹭	793
3459	糜	789
2817	恬	786
3219	蹺	783
3222	蝸	780
3385	憨	780
3128	蛤	769
3442	瞳	769
3401	瓢	766
3220	跺	765
580	芹	765
1537	秤	765
3372	潦	765
2585	鹵	758
3487	鬢	758
3326	嫡	758
3057	惦	752
3433	藐	750
2884	唧	749
3007	銬	748
2548	汛	748
2517	皿	745
3165	渤	745
3306	箍	743
1830	餡	742
2813	涎	738
2564	汞	738
3458	鱷	734
3446	蟋	734
2551	訛	729
3144	筏	722
2639	坯	720
2801	巒	718
3447	蟀	717
2747	茬	717
3328	攆	716
3274	繽	715
2654	苞	712
2888	鉀	709
2764	泵	709
3139	甥	696
3366	癟	694
3408	蹂	691
3169	湃	689
3495	躪	688
2478	鐮	684
2925	澗	681
3355	蝙	679
2904	臍	677
3294	轅	675
2923	渙	674
3014	秸	670
2944	捺	670
2064	饞	669
3430	窿	668
3199	楔	667
2755	荔	665
3409	蟆	664
2535	屹	663
3431	缰	661
2856	樺	660
2951	掖	656
2909	鴛	654
2566	掄	652
2638	坷	649
3125	跛	648
2695	瓮	648
3299	踴	639
3016	笙	636
2734	貳	634
3449	贍	627
3486	羹	624
3122	晾	622
3221	蜈	620
3464	藕	619
3352	蠍	616
3303	鍍	615
3101	椰	615
3410	螃	614
2709	濘	614
3434	檬	613
3497	蘸	609
3424	瘸	609
3282	蔗	607
3019	傀	606
2871	蚌	605
3162	焙	601
2690	劊	599
3478	鱉	598
3224	蛹	592
2879	鴦	591
2994	蛀	588
3414	黔	582
3453	儡	581
2775	盅	578
2575	芥	575
1114	挎	574
2743	垛	573
2727	虱	572
3361	簍	572
2950	掂	567
2610	灸	566
2934	諄	565
3126	蛔	563
2832	耘	560
2171	雹	558
2875	蚪	556
3426	燎	556
2301	蜻	555
2799	猙	553
3204	楣	553
2808	婁	551
2830	蚤	548
3190	搪	547
2649	茉	545
3339	樟	545
2854	梆	545
2598	嶇	544
2538	臼	543
3485	癬	543
2735	玷	541
3250	饃	540
2609	彤	536
2001	蜓	533
3042	焊	530
2773	昵	530
3064	襠	523
2876	蚓	521
2562	摳	520
2874	蚣	519
3156	痢	519
3155	痘	519
3353	蝌	514
2992	蚯	513
2748	莢	511
2765	硯	509
2833	耙	506
3288	榕	505
930	稈	502
3327	纓	500
2306	鍬	499
2937	娩	491
2700	瘧	485
2910	餒	479
2470	糠	475
2558	紉	473
1634	澇	471
2615	閏	470
2973	酗	467
3200	椿	465
3364	鯽	464
3234	錠	461
3235	錳	459
3492	糯	455
3342	豌	453
3148	腌	452
2771	盹	452
3359	鎬	451
3469	癩	450
2768	韭	449
3145	牘	447
2643	拄	444
2836	埂	444
2528	芋	440
2899	豺	438
2991	蛆	435
2759	檸	434
3140	掰	434
2669	曇	426
2757	柑	425
2753	葷	419
2804	颯	417
2898	舀	415
3196	蒿	412
2908	鴕	405
3291	碴	405
3105	榔	397
3440	瞭	395
3307	箕	388
2529	芍	385
3457	臊	372
2728	三	367
3450	鐐	363
2953	撣	363
2872	蚜	360
3008	鐺	352
2311	籮	348
3152	猬	343
2655	茁	337
3010	鍘	327
3006	賒	323
3298	嘁	320
3262	滓	314
2902	胯	313
3055	涮	313
2581	杈	313
1737	菠	310
2596	囤	308
2993	蛉	301
2512	夯	296
3287	榛	290
2663	礬	287
3207	硼	287
2652	苫	277
3418	篙	276
3350	嘹	271
3233	锨	268
3093	壹	267
2716	衩	258
3251	餾	250
3279	蔫	241
3011	銑	226
2988	畦	224
2880	唁	212
3137	銼	209
3362	膘	205
3195	蓖	190
3017	笤	190
3257	謄	187
2751	蕎	177
3499	瓤	175
2559	玖	171
3143	黍	169
3411	螟	152
2545	鳧	147
2889	鉚	129
2750	茴	126
3358	鑷	125
3245	肄	107
2840	捌	104
3436	檁	96
2752	薺	94
2940	麩	83
2891	秫	72
3402	蟥	61
2848	荸	55
2789	秕	39
2812	柒	17

----------


## Ynot

Just for reference, I used this on the linux CLI



```
wget -q -O - "http://www.dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=84232" | grep -o '[0-9]\+	&#[0-9]\+;	[0-9]\+' | sed 's|\([0-9]\+\)	\(&#[0-9]\+;\)	\([0-9]\+\)|\3	\2	\1|' | sort -nr | sed 's|\([0-9]\+\)	\(&#[0-9]\+;\)	\([0-9]\+\)|\3	\2	\1|'
```

----------


## wasup

Thanks man, you're the best.  This should help a lot..
~ Alex

----------


## Ynot

no probs

----------


## wasup

Hey Ynot or anyone, I was also wondering how possible it would be to make a version where the numbers are taken out (as in, just a list of the Chinese characters in that order) as well as a list with just the numbers on the right side of each character are there.  Thanks  ::D: 
~ Alex

----------


## Ynot

的
一
是
不
了
在
人
有
我
他
這
個
們
中
來
上
大
為
和
國
地
到
以
說
時
要
就
出
會
可
也
你
對
生
能
而
子
那
得
於
著
下
自
之
年
過
發
后
作
裡
用
道
行
所
然
家
種
事
成
方
多
經
麼
去
法
學
如
都
同
現
當
沒
動
面
起
看
定
天
分
還
進
好
小
部
其
些
主
樣
理
心
她
本
前
開
但
因
隻
從
想
實
日
軍
者
意
無
力
它
與
長
把
機
十
民
第
公
此
已
工
使
情
明
性
知
全
三
又
關
點
正
業
外
將
兩
高
間
由
問
很
最
重
並
物
手
應
戰
向
頭
文
體
政
美
相
見
被
利
什
二
等
產
或
新
己
制
身
果
加
西
斯
月
話
合
回
特
代
內
信
表
化
老
給
世
位
次
度
門
任
常
先
海
通
教
兒
原
東
聲
提
立
及
比
員
解
水
名
真
論
處
走
義
各
入
幾
口
認
條
平
系
氣
題
活
爾
更
別
打
女
變
四
神
總
何
電
數
安
少
報
才
結
反
受
目
太
量
再
感
建
務
做
接
必
場
件
計
管
期
市
直
德
資
命
山
金
指
克
許
統
區
保
至
隊
形
社
便
空
決
治
展
馬
科
司
五
基
眼
書
非
則
聽
白
卻
界
達
光
放
強
即
像
難
且
權
思
王
象
完
設
式
色
路
記
南
品
住
告
類
求
據
程
北
邊
死
張
該
交
規
萬
取
拉
格
望
覺
術
領
共
確
傳
師
觀
清
今
切
院
讓
識
候
帶
導
爭
運
笑
飛
風
步
改
收
根
干
造
言
聯
持
組
每
濟
車
親
極
林
服
快
辦
議
往
元
英
士
証
近
失
轉
夫
令
准
布
始
怎
呢
存
未
遠
叫
台
單
影
具
羅
字
愛
擊
流
備
兵
連
調
深
商
算
質
團
集
百
需
價
花
黨
華
城
石
級
整
府
離
況
亞
請
技
際
約
示
復
病
息
究
線
似
官
火
斷
精
滿
支
視
消
越
器
容
照
須
九
增
研
寫
稱
企
八
功
嗎
包
片
史
委
乎
查
輕
易
早
曾
除
農
找
裝
廣
顯
吧
阿
李
標
談
吃
圖
念
六
引
歷
首
醫
局
突
專
費
號
盡
另
周
較
注
語
僅
考
落
青
隨
選
列
武
紅
響
雖
推
勢
參
希
古
眾
構
房
半
節
土
投
某
案
黑
維
革
劃
敵
致
陳
律
足
態
護
七
興
派
孩
驗
責
營
星
夠
章
音
跟
志
底
站
嚴
巴
例
防
族
供
效
續
施
留
講
型
料
終
答
緊
黃
絕
奇
察
母
京
段
依
批
群
項
故
按
河
米
圍
江
織
害
斗
雙
境
客
紀
採
舉
殺
攻
父
蘇
密
低
朝
友
訴
止
願
細
千
值
仍
男
錢
破
網
熱
助
倒
育
屬
坐
帝
限
船
臉
職
速
刻
樂
否
剛
威
毛
狀
率
甚
獨
球
般
普
怕
彈
校
苦
創
假
久
錯
承
印
晚
蘭
試
股
拿
腦
預
誰
益
陽
若
哪
微
尼
繼
送
急
血
驚
傷
素
藥
適
波
夜
省
初
喜
衛
源
食
險
待
述
陸
習
置
居
勞
財
環
排
福
納
歡
雷
警
獲
模
充
負
雲
停
木
游
龍
樹
疑
層
冷
洲
沖
射
略
范
竟
句
室
異
激
漢
村
哈
策
演
簡
卡
罪
判
擔
州
靜
退
既
衣
您
宗
積
余
痛
檢
差
富
靈
協
角
佔
配
征
修
皮
揮
勝
降
階
審
沉
堅
善
媽
劉
讀
啊
超
免
壓
銀
買
皇
養
伊
懷
執
副
亂
抗
犯
追
幫
宣
佛
歲
航
優
怪
香
著
田
鐵
控
稅
左
右
份
穿
藝
背
陣
草
腳
概
惡
塊
頓
敢
守
酒
島
托
央
戶
烈
洋
哥
索
胡
款
靠
評
版
寶
座
釋
景
顧
弟
登
貨
互
付
伯
慢
歐
換
聞
危
忙
核
暗
姐
介
壞
討
麗
良
序
升
監
臨
亮
露
永
呼
味
野
架
域
沙
掉
括
艦
魚
雜
誤
灣
吉
減
編
楚
肯
測
敗
屋
跑
夢
散
溫
困
劍
漸
封
救
貴
槍
缺
樓
縣
尚
毫
移
娘
朋
畫
班
智
亦
耳
恩
短
掌
恐
遺
固
席
鬆
秘
謝
魯
遇
康
慮
幸
均
銷
鐘
詩
藏
趕
劇
票
損
忽
巨
炮
舊
端
探
湖
錄
葉
春
鄉
附
吸
予
禮
港
雨
呀
板
庭
婦
歸
睛
飯
額
含
順
輸
搖
招
婚
脫
補
謂
督
毒
油
療
旅
澤
材
滅
逐
莫
筆
亡
鮮
詞
聖
擇
尋
廠
睡
博
勒
煙
授
諾
倫
岸
奧
唐
賣
俄
炸
載
洛
健
堂
旁
宮
喝
借
君
禁
陰
園
謀
宋
避
抓
榮
姑
孫
逃
牙
束
跳
頂
玉
鎮
雪
午
練
迫
爺
篇
肉
嘴
館
遍
凡
礎
洞
卷
坦
牛
紙
寧
諸
訓
私
庄
祖
絲
翻
暴
森
塔
默
握
戲
隱
熟
骨
訪
弱
蒙
歌
店
鬼
軟
典
欲
薩
伙
遭
盤
爸
擴
蓋
弄
雄
穩
忘
億
刺
擁
徒
姆
楊
齊
賽
趣
曲
刀
床
迎
冰
虛
玩
析
窗
醒
妻
透
購
替
塞
努
休
虎
揚
途
侵
刑
綠
兄
迅
套
貿
畢
唯
谷
輪
庫
跡
尤
競
街
促
延
震
棄
甲
偉
麻
川
申
緩
潛
閃
售
燈
針
哲
絡
抵
朱
埃
抱
鼓
植
純
夏
忍
頁
杰
筑
折
鄭
貝
尊
吳
秀
混
臣
雅
振
染
盛
怒
舞
圓
搞
狂
措
姓
秋
殘
培
迷
誠
寬
宇
猛
擺
梅
毀
伸
摩
盟
末
乃
悲
拍
丁
趙
硬
麥
蔣
操
阻
訂
彩
抽
贊
魔
紛
沿
喊
違
妹
浪
匯
幣
豐
藍
殊
獻
桌
啦
瓦
萊
援
譯
奪
汽
燒
距
裁
偏
符
勇
觸
課
敬
哭
懂
牆
襲
召
罰
俠
廳
拜
巧
側
韓
冒
債
曼
融
慣
享
戴
童
猶
乘
挂
獎
紹
厚
縱
障
訊
涉
徹
刊
丈
爆
烏
役
描
洗
瑪
患
妙
鏡
唱
煩
簽
仙
彼
症
仿
傾
牌
陷
鳥
轟
咱
菜
閉
奮
慶
撤
淚
茶
疾
緣
播
朗
杜
奶
季
丹
狗
尾
儀
偷
奔
珠
虫
駐
孔
宜
艾
橋
淡
翼
恨
繁
寒
伴
嘆
旦
愈
潮
糧
縮
罷
聚
徑
恰
挑
袋
灰
捕
徐
珍
幕
映
裂
泰
隔
啟
尖
忠
累
炎
暫
估
泛
荒
償
橫
拒
瑞
憶
孤
鼻
鬧
羊
呆
厲
衡
胞
零
窮
舍
碼
赫
婆
魂
災
洪
腿
膽
津
俗
辯
胸
曉
勁
貧
仁
偶
輯
邦
賴
恢
圈
摸
仰
潤
堆
碰
艇
稍
遲
輛
廢
淨
凶
署
壁
御
奉
旋
冬
礦
抬
蛋
晨
伏
吹
雞
倍
糊
秦
盾
杯
租
騎
乏
隆
診
奴
攝
喪
污
渡
旗
甘
耐
憑
扎
搶
緒
粗
肩
梁
幻
菲
皆
碎
宙
叔
岩
蕩
綜
爬
荷
悉
蒂
返
井
壯
薄
悄
掃
敏
礙
殖
詳
矛
霍
允
幅
撒
剩
凱
顆
罵
賞
液
番
箱
貼
漫
酸
郎
腰
舒
眉
憂
浮
辛
戀
餐
嚇
挺
勵
辭
艘
鍵
伍
峰
尺
昨
黎
輩
貫
偵
滑
券
崇
擾
憲
繞
趨
慈
喬
閱
汗
枝
拖
墨
脅
插
箭
臘
粉
泥
氏
彭
拔
騙
鳳
慧
媒
佩
憤
扑
齡
驅
惜
豪
掩
兼
躍
尸
肅
帕
駛
堡
屆
欣
惠
冊
儲
飄
桑
閑
慘
潔
蹤
勃
賓
頻
仇
磨
遞
邪
撞
擬
滾
奏
巡
顏
劑
績
貢
瘋
坡
瞧
截
燃
焦
殿
偽
柳
鎖
逼
頗
昏
勸
呈
搜
勤
戒
駕
漂
飲
曹
朵
仔
柔
倆
孟
腐
幼
踐
籍
牧
涼
牲
佳
娜
濃
芳
稿
竹
腹
跌
邏
垂
遵
脈
貌
柏
獄
猜
憐
惑
陶
獸
帳
飾
貸
昌
敘
躺
鋼
溝
寄
扶
鋪
鄧
壽
懼
詢
湯
盜
肥
嘗
匆
輝
奈
扣
廷
澳
董
遷
凝
慰
厭
臟
騰
幽
怨
鞋
丟
埋
泉
涌
轄
躲
晉
紫
艱
魏
慌
祝
郵
吐
狠
鑒
械
咬
鄰
赤
擠
椅
彎
陪
割
揭
悟
聰
霧
鋒
梯
貓
祥
闊
譽
籌
叢
牽
鳴
沈
閣
穆
屈
旨
袖
獵
臂
蛇
賀
柱
拋
鼠
瑟
戈
牢
遜
邁
欺
噸
琴
衰
瓶
惱
燕
仲
誘
狼
池
疼
盧
仗
冠
粒
遙
呂
玄
塵
馮
撫
淺
敦
鑽
糾
晶
豈
峽
蒼
噴
耗
凌
敲
菌
賠
涂
粹
扁
虧
寂
煤
熊
恭
濕
循
暖
糖
賦
抑
秩
帽
宿
哀
踏
爛
袁
侯
抖
夾
昆
肝
擦
豬
煉
恆
慎
搬
紐
紋
玻
漁
磁
銅
齒
跨
押
怖
漠
疲
叛
遣
祭
醉
拳
彌
斜
檔
稀
捷
膚
腫
疫
豆
削
崗
晃
吞
宏
癌
肚
隸
履
漲
耀
扭
壇
沃
撥
繪
伐
堪
仆
郭
犧
殲
墓
雇
廉
契
拼
懲
捉
覆
刷
劫
嫌
瓜
歇
雕
悶
乳
串
娃
繳
贏
喚
蓮
霸
桃
妥
瘦
搭
赴
岳
嘉
艙
俊
址
龐
耕
銳
縫
悔
邀
玲
斥
宅
添
挖
呵
訟
氧
浩
羽
斤
酷
掠
妖
禍
侍
乙
妨
貪
掙
汪
尿
莉
懸
翰
唇
倉
軌
枚
鹽
覽
傅
帥
廟
芬
屏
寺
胖
璃
愚
滴
疏
蕭
姿
顫
劣
丑
寸
扔
盯
辱
匹
俱
辨
餓
蜂
腔
郁
潰
謹
糟
葛
苗
腸
忌
溜
鴻
爵
鵬
鷹
籠
丘
桂
滋
聊
擋
綱
肌
殼
痕
碗
穴
膀
卓
賢
臥
膜
毅
錦
欠
哩
函
茫
昂
薛
皺
夸
豫
胃
舌
剝
傲
拾
窩
睜
攜
陵
哼
棉
晴
鈴
填
飼
渴
吻
扮
逆
脆
喘
罩
卜
爐
柴
愉
胎
繩
蓄
眠
竭
喂
傻
慕
渾
奸
扇
櫃
悅
攔
誕
飽
乾
泡
賊
亭
夕
爹
酬
儒
姻
卵
氛
泄
杆
挨
僧
蜜
吟
猩
遂
狹
肖
甜
霞
駁
裕
頑
摘
矮
秒
卿
畜
咽
披
輔
盆
勾
疆
賭
塑
畏
囊
吵
泊
肺
驟
纏
羞
岡
瞪
吊
賈
漏
斑
濤
悠
鹿
俘
錫
卑
葬
銘
灘
嫁
催
翅
盒
蠻
潘
歧
賜
鍋
廊
拆
灌
勉
盲
宰
啥
脹
扯
遼
抹
筒
棋
褲
唉
朴
咐
孕
誓
喉
妄
拘
鏈
馳
逝
欄
竊
艷
臭
纖
棵
趁
盈
匠
翁
愁
瞬
嬰
孝
頸
倘
浙
諒
蔽
暢
贈
尉
凍
跪
闖
葡
鴨
廚
顛
遮
誼
吁
侖
辟
瘤
嫂
框
譚
欽
庸
歉
芝
吼
甫
衫
攤
宴
囑
衷
嬌
陝
矩
浦
訝
聳
裸
碧
摧
薪
淋
恥
膠
屠
鵝
飢
盼
脖
虹
翠
崩
賬
萍
逢
賺
撐
翔
綿
倡
猴
枯
巫
昭
怔
淵
湊
溪
蠢
闡
旺
寓
藤
匪
傘
碑
挪
瓊
脂
謊
慨
菩
萄
獅
掘
抄
嶺
暈
逮
砍
掏
晰
罕
挽
脾
舟
痴
剪
脊
弓
懶
叉
拐
僚
捐
姊
騷
拓
歪
粘
柄
坑
陌
窄
湘
兆
崖
驕
剎
鞭
芒
筋
聘
鉤
棍
嚷
腺
弦
焰
耍
俯
厘
廈
懇
饒
釘
寡
憾
摔
疊
惹
喻
譜
愧
煌
徽
溶
墜
煞
巾
濫
洒
堵
瓷
咒
姨
棒
浴
媚
淮
哎
漆
屁
淫
巢
吩
撰
滯
嘯
玫
碩
釣
蝶
膝
姚
茂
軀
吏
猿
寨
恕
渠
戚
辰
舶
頒
惶
狐
諷
笨
袍
嘲
潑
啡
銜
倦
涵
雀
旬
撕
僵
肢
壟
逸
夷
茅
僑
輿
窯
蒲
謙
杭
弊
勛
郊
刮
淒
捧
浸
磚
鼎
籃
蒸
餅
畝
腎
陡
爪
兔
殷
貞
薦
啞
炭
墳
眨
搏
攏
咳
舅
昧
擅
爽
咖
擱
雌
哨
鞏
絹
螺
裹
昔
軒
謬
諜
龜
媳
姜
瞎
冤
鴉
蓬
巷
琳
栽
沾
詐
齋
瞞
彪
咨
紡
罐
桶
壤
頌
糕
膨
諧
壘
咕
隙
辣
綁
寵
嘿
兌
霉
挫
稽
輻
乞
紗
裙
繡
杖
塘
衍
軸
攀
膊
譬
祈
踢
肆
坎
轎
泣
棚
屢
躁
凰
溢
椎
砸
趟
帘
帆
棲
竄
丸
斬
堤
塌
販
廂
掀
謎
乖
捏
閻
虜
濱
匙
蘆
蘋
卸
沼
鑰
株
禱
剖
熙
怯
嘩
劈
棠
胳
樁
瑰
娛
娶
沫
嗓
蹲
焚
淘
嫩
韻
襯
匈
鈞
豎
峻
豹
撈
菊
鄙
魄
兜
哄
穎
屑
蟻
壺
滲
禿
旱
喲
咸
譴
宛
稻
鑄
鍛
斃
恍
貶
燭
駭
芯
汁
坊
驢
朽
靖
佣
碌
迄
冀
荊
崔
雁
紳
珊
榜
誦
傍
醇
笛
禽
勿
瞄
幢
寇
賄
睹
踩
嗚
拱
蔑
縛
詭
篷
淹
腕
煮
卒
勘
逗
賤
甸
炒
燦
敞
蠟
囚
栗
辜
墊
妒
魁
謠
寞
蜀
甩
涯
枕
丐
泳
泌
逾
叮
燥
擲
樞
憎
鯨
倚
侮
拂
鶴
蝕
芙
漿
垃
烤
晒
霜
剿
蘊
圾
綢
嶼
氫
駝
妝
捆
鉛
逛
淑
榴
痒
丙
鈔
蹄
犬
躬
晝
藻
蛛
褐
頰
奠
募
耽
蹈
陋
侶
侄
虐
墮
瑩
狡
閥
絞
膏
垮
莖
緬
喇
絨
攪
凳
梭
鈕
棺
耿
締
懈
嫉
灶
勻
鴿
澡
鑿
緯
沸
疇
刃
遏
爍
嗅
叭
熬
奢
拙
棟
毯
桐
砂
莽
瀉
坪
梳
杉
晤
稚
蔬
蠅
頃
搗
硫
羨
嚼
淪
滬
曠
彬
芽
狸
碳
咧
惕
暑
蘿
洶
腥
窺
俺
潭
崎
撿
拯
澄
萎
渦
滔
暇
溯
鱗
釀
茵
愕
暮
衙
誡
斧
煥
棕
佑
嘶
妓
喧
蓉
刪
櫻
伺
嗡
梢
壩
蠶
敷
瀾
杏
冶
撓
庇
摟
聶
婉
噪
稼
鰭
菱
盞
匿
吱
寢
髓
攬
秉
矢
哺
幟
挾
嗽
缸
揉
膩
馴
纜
晌
癱
貯
覓
朦
僻
蔓
嵌
畔
瑣
碟
澀
朧
蹦
襟
叨
訣
旭
蝦
簿
啤
擒
棗
嘔
駱
凸
熄
裳
凹
贖
屯
膛
澆
灼
砰
棘
橡
鹼
聾
姥
萌
沮
俏
粟
撇
糞
苟
螞
儉
帖
煎
縷
簇
棱
吶
鶯
墅
蛙
燙
歹
伶
蔥
哮
廓
坤
諱
啼
乍
瓣
矯
跋
枉
梗
廁
琢
譏
窟
斂
廬
胚
呻
綽
扼
竿
慷
錘
栓
槳
蚊
磅
孽
慚
戳
稟
濺
鈣
礁
彰
豁
瞇
磷
迂
瞻
顱
琉
悼
蝴
揀
渺
眷
憫
汰
嬸
鑲
炕
宦
趴
繃
窘
囂
酌
濁
撼
嗜
扛
峭
翹
磕
槽
淌
柵
頹
熏
牡
綴
徊
梨
肪
涕
摹
憊
踱
肘
熔
摯
氯
繹
凜
庶
脯
睦
竅
粥
庵
滄
怠
奕
嚨
矗
氨
盔
拇
沛
揣
嶄
鞠
墾
洽
唾
櫥
蜘
痰
襪
柬
蟹
蟬
鵑
擎
疤
鏟
鈍
氓
匣
弧
錐
揪
杠
吭
誣
抒
靡
悍
晦
醋
鋸
夭
壕
侈
猾
硝
徘
皂
舵
嗦
靴
狽
捂
瘡
苛
穢
搓
醬
賃
檐
蕉
苔
赦
緞
舷
筷
紊
婿
寥
兢
糙
卦
槐
扒
絮
芭
屜
瘓
綻
邑
宵
岔
餌
茄
韌
憋
舋
忿
淳
粵
隘
瀕
畸
塢
剔
籬
澱
唬
鑼
趾
斟
鞍
扳
拴
詛
懦
逞
犁
擰
亥
絆
腮
蔚
椒
眶
棧
薇
骯
瀑
渣
褂
嘰
臀
巍
疚
鯉
轍
懊
恤
疹
鋁
滌
恃
砌
楞
阱
窪
楓
拷
哆
葦
翩
窒
靶
胰
蕪
辮
嚎
幌
佃
葫
濾
睬
匕
謗
嗤
捍
孵
癮
淆
蕊
烘
軋
賂
蝗
榆
駿
勺
閘
樊
瘟
垢
菇
剃
炫
溺
隕
贓
嘀
膳
殉
閩
摻
惰
喳
橢
咪
霎
窖
祠
肋
蕾
忱
硅
炊
蝠
拭
屎
褪
隧
茸
鉗
啃
閨
舔
蹬
袱
毆
柿
梧
弛
僥
捅
醞
薯
澈
鏽
稠
咆
鷗
嬉
膿
騾
穗
邢
攙
曙
隅
篩
謁
痺
猖
肛
蛾
嘮
熒
漱
攘
篡
噩
徙
祟
漓
翎
嗆
筐
檀
吠
馱
炬
螢
箏
霹
烙
鳩
蒜
埠
乒
啄
氈
褥
搔
筍
獰
冕
藹
烹
奄
沐
詠
捻
圃
悴
鈉
捶
襖
澎
氮
雛
鸚
撮
堰
犀
沽
橄
掐
錨
匾
乓
揖
憔
吝
誨
蠕
礫
肴
撩
酥
秧
溉
鵲
蘑
疙
楷
鋅
酵
幔
褒
揍
誹
倔
鋤
攢
靂
瘩
吆
墩
囪
桅
殃
俐
袒
籽
拌
橙
贅
淤
葵
酣
琅
簸
禾
璧
腋
惋
粱
瀝
捎
羔
欖
繭
鵡
橘
撬
笆
痊
刨
蛻
諺
饅
拗
帚
簫
刁
繚
冗
餃
蜒
唆
偎
榨
碉
枷
酪
揩
蹋
碘
碾
擂
駒
漾
吮
叼
竣
漩
蹭
糜
恬
蹺
蝸
憨
蛤
瞳
瓢
跺
芹
秤
潦
鹵
鬢
嫡
惦
藐
唧
銬
汛
皿
渤
箍
餡
涎
汞
鱷
蟋
訛
筏
坯
巒
蟀
茬
攆
繽
苞
鉀
泵
甥
癟
蹂
湃
躪
鐮
澗
蝙
臍
轅
渙
秸
捺
饞
窿
楔
荔
蟆
屹
缰
樺
掖
鴛
掄
坷
跛
瓮
踴
笙
貳
贍
羹
晾
蜈
藕
蠍
鍍
椰
螃
濘
檬
蘸
瘸
蔗
傀
蚌
焙
劊
鱉
蛹
鴦
蛀
黔
儡
盅
芥
挎
垛
虱
簍
掂
灸
諄
蛔
耘
雹
蚪
燎
蜻
猙
楣
婁
蚤
搪
茉
樟
梆
嶇
臼
癬
玷
饃
彤
蜓
焊
昵
襠
蚓
摳
蚣
痢
痘
蝌
蚯
莢
硯
耙
榕
稈
纓
鍬
娩
瘧
餒
糠
紉
澇
閏
酗
椿
鯽
錠
錳
糯
豌
腌
盹
鎬
癩
韭
牘
拄
埂
芋
豺
蛆
檸
掰
曇
柑
葷
颯
舀
蒿
鴕
碴
榔
瞭
箕
芍
臊
三
鐐
撣
蚜
鐺
籮
猬
茁
鍘
賒
嘁
滓
胯
涮
杈
菠
囤
蛉
夯
榛
礬
硼
苫
篙
嘹
锨
壹
衩
餾
蔫
銑
畦
唁
銼
膘
蓖
笤
謄
蕎
瓤
玖
黍
螟
鳧
鉚
茴
鑷
肄
捌
檁
薺
麩
秫
蟥
荸
秕
柒

----------


## Ynot

7922684
3050722
2615490
2237915
2128528
2009181
1867999
1782004
1690048
1595761
1552042
1199580
1169853
1104541
1079469
1069575
1054064
1039036
1010465
985350
969349
965035
910627
874977
833532
811011
771108
755256
734888
723108
710259
705205
703632
682031
665358
649239
640640
638538
630688
630524
626326
621185
611687
609003
601887
589925
572904
570764
542791
537795
535480
534695
531848
523028
511026
509790
503344
499172
499007
492763
481689
481338
477969
476270
466816
464261
449036
439568
437611
433960
429274
428146
426839
425180
424933
424616
422538
419884
419382
415855
412166
411866
410987
403066
403028
400528
399693
398149
398087
392228
388612
388118
381431
377012
374459
371612
370059
369958
368819
368494
363763
362526
360974
360232
359265
359136
346173
345532
342148
340730
339823
338954
335796
325780
318626
318534
318143
317532
316273
312900
309873
309844
306384
305248
304272
302933
302473
300800
296810
296169
295645
295586
294600
293542
292227
292199
288237
284252
283689
282843
281616
281146
280442
280384
278776
276986
274911
274222
273792
269878
269452
269125
269080
268905
268813
267869
267506
266296
265164
260786
253921
250894
250754
249725
246831
243648
243619
240900
240566
240067
239277
239243
239091
231734
231331
230248
226768
224729
223050
217815
214990
214983
214857
214376
212769
212485
212309
210628
209302
209046
208875
207827
207579
206238
206083
205159
204985
202671
200645
200217
200090
198933
198481
198416
197165
194237
193619
193507
193435
192433
192355
191936
191866
191280
191267
190769
190687
189921
189876
189785
187378
186634
186146
185188
185121
184874
184554
184470
184335
183834
183312
183210
183018
182411
181725
181674
181385
180928
180827
180490
180008
179607
178383
178289
176085
175580
175473
174963
173632
172895
171949
170746
169806
169522
169439
168917
168890
168358
168142
167912
166865
166044
166034
165820
164775
164424
163582
162938
162049
159527
159479
158539
157959
156904
156759
155772
155750
155229
154316
153462
152079
151357
149915
149042
148988
148728
148679
148438
147907
147639
147600
146665
146459
145291
144597
144597
144506
144503
143948
143453
143120
142742
142292
142231
141812
139501
139078
138528
138503
138285
138280
138216
137990
136962
136939
136277
136194
136087
136053
135727
134528
134220
134102
134051
133986
133145
132041
131634
130993
128824
128417
128186
128086
127796
127716
126624
126391
126115
125660
125220
124865
124619
124463
124420
123903
122902
122290
121803
121267
121023
120897
120778
120564
120496
120308
120301
119990
119734
119594
119161
118824
118451
117736
117675
116961
116923
116904
116810
116539
116488
116193
115704
115610
115441
115346
115087
114784
114570
113877
113652
112987
112294
112185
110970
110491
110455
110131
109362
109359
108862
108811
108376
108218
108167
107513
107397
107114
106982
106814
106379
105924
105406
105293
104560
104151
104019
103938
103832
103634
103367
103165
103158
102833
102149
102018
100910
100771
100744
100680
100251
100226
99790
99412
99148
98963
98822
98692
98447
98377
98261
98057
97897
97760
97235
97135
96954
96814
96326
96263
95657
95444
95407
95020
94903
94580
93869
93761
93710
93638
93453
92700
92052
91639
91240
90559
90469
90263
90127
90039
89852
89730
89623
89328
89272
88412
88247
88143
87900
87825
87536
87159
86593
86324
86089
85976
85957
85953
85830
85740
85487
85036
84620
84587
84474
84361
84359
84335
84270
83702
83366
82870
82869
82805
82729
82688
82641
82619
82599
82498
82418
81863
81852
81702
81097
80933
80705
80663
80460
80454
80390
80364
80320
80183
80074
79809
79708
79482
79395
78896
78877
78685
78648
78620
78238
77914
77818
77385
77219
76993
76766
76760
76750
76620
76542
76377
76372
76320
76181
76098
76043
75958
75904
75728
75402
75278
74917
74579
74459
74174
74168
74009
73927
73861
73287
73220
73216
72778
72533
72421
72300
72199
72074
71919
71894
71462
71245
71172
70632
70580
70459
70453
70067
69984
69687
69668
69641
69602
69482
69462
69456
69440
69360
69108
69045
68946
68924
68776
68747
68576
68487
68475
68424
68380
68196
68147
68082
67915
67915
67843
67732
67490
67405
67304
67268
67118
67051
66867
66634
66551
66374
66293
66035
66018
65883
65727
65272
65094
65015
64965
64772
64622
64559
64522
64495
64453
64438
64201
63913
63739
63570
63520
63417
63200
63194
63156
62691
62588
62401
62285
62179
62142
61951
61912
61861
61798
61647
61534
61528
60896
60867
60736
60708
60484
60474
60428
60182
60141
59944
59724
59632
59100
59090
58927
58859
58839
58642
58587
58449
58408
58145
58110
58047
57757
57744
57430
57329
57255
56307
56119
56037
55971
55938
55871
55597
55294
55226
55189
55064
54891
54812
54616
54510
54453
54433
54262
54169
54037
53982
53705
53460
53429
53378
53184
53068
53033
53033
52891
52846
52735
52723
52656
52603
52475
52394
52394
52280
52244
52068
52045
51792
51533
51401
51272
51208
51134
51094
50799
50720
50601
50459
50413
50349
50273
50134
50123
50081
49980
49900
49855
49829
49803
49702
49565
49306
49058
48862
48772
48749
48739
48622
48600
48304
48244
48218
48044
48038
47955
47788
47750
47702
47619
47561
47543
47520
47474
47342
47098
47079
47065
47041
47038
46835
46789
46613
46600
46525
46239
45886
45798
45664
45615
45568
45561
45408
45314
45218
45181
44899
44612
44529
44501
44493
44475
44425
44338
44264
44069
44056
44052
44052
43810
43751
43692
43620
43365
43199
43087
42988
42966
42853
42836
42814
42749
42738
42735
42706
42687
42602
42579
42527
42513
42506
42504
42292
42253
42080
42026
41944
41881
41762
41749
41723
41717
41363
41167
41129
41105
41082
41068
41016
40954
40936
40709
40704
40681
40619
40597
40573
40541
40519
40500
40452
40265
40196
40101
40081
40011
39879
39846
39813
39752
39627
39588
39497
39486
39336
39312
39172
39020
39010
38954
38824
38668
38569
38506
38463
38407
38376
38374
38349
38274
38271
38263
38130
38064
37960
37939
37898
37834
37729
37676
37619
37582
37579
37563
37560
37550
37474
37343
37302
37208
37198
36842
36821
36770
36762
36704
36599
36585
36459
36444
36378
36351
36315
36291
36233
36230
36112
36080
36032
36027
36025
35955
35891
35757
35612
35577
35370
35343
35332
35205
35188
35153
35082
35076
34823
34759
34708
34688
34635
34625
34610
34548
34542
34527
34523
34517
34469
34467
34384
34311
34237
34135
34128
34097
34057
33917
33720
33669
33620
33615
33469
33468
33420
33366
33228
33137
33017
32991
32822
32807
32761
32757
32694
32638
32540
32456
32431
32399
32367
32268
32179
32112
32027
31960
31951
31936
31925
31910
31748
31731
31675
31662
31647
31506
31468
31466
31370
31324
31318
31279
31170
30997
30985
30963
30930
30930
30894
30820
30765
30564
30545
30533
30477
30399
30343
30341
30047
30001
30001
29957
29911
29700
29679
29644
29585
29568
29566
29533
29454
29432
29418
29402
29294
29271
29180
29134
29129
29019
28957
28926
28916
28885
28860
28856
28804
28724
28642
28582
28526
28331
28310
28205
28184
28031
27961
27897
27891
27833
27812
27808
27561
27480
27472
27434
27401
27292
27283
27228
27201
27076
27043
27019
26978
26899
26847
26836
26803
26687
26590
26564
26539
26514
26509
26485
26466
26453
26414
26386
26321
26301
26198
26148
26041
26005
25958
25924
25920
25908
25897
25866
25792
25768
25746
25730
25620
25591
25584
25575
25531
25455
25452
25427
25405
25401
25384
25353
25256
25228
25195
25101
25069
25016
24999
24890
24888
24862
24861
24796
24780
24737
24716
24675
24662
24632
24620
24605
24553
24527
24469
24444
24387
24374
24360
24267
24265
24259
24172
24142
24030
24030
24009
23959
23947
23918
23891
23862
23853
23824
23773
23732
23645
23581
23526
23520
23500
23483
23479
23428
23364
23271
23237
23193
23151
22991
22982
22937
22909
22835
22820
22781
22779
22751
22723
22639
22608
22592
22439
22437
22407
22396
22336
22263
22229
22187
22180
22170
22148
22098
22078
21970
21918
21877
21862
21819
21719
21705
21646
21444
21117
21101
21098
21098
21011
20999
20989
20978
20964
20960
20947
20917
20902
20897
20883
20880
20830
20826
20813
20747
20731
20706
20690
20681
20624
20599
20503
20488
20482
20461
20458
20372
20340
20291
20254
20247
20229
20207
20203
20165
20100
20085
20076
20057
20051
20021
19878
19870
19849
19752
19703
19698
19670
19554
19516
19515
19499
19487
19485
19411
19404
19402
19330
19327
19288
19246
19219
19211
19171
19093
19076
19064
19006
18989
18916
18909
18901
18890
18833
18825
18815
18779
18710
18702
18699
18684
18678
18587
18569
18540
18532
18528
18495
18492
18458
18428
18420
18417
18381
18298
18236
18175
18144
18138
18102
18093
18069
18056
18041
18036
18021
18017
17971
17968
17943
17928
17924
17919
17912
17892
17869
17829
17817
17773
17764
17763
17746
17726
17719
17702
17675
17672
17647
17626
17613
17603
17535
17531
17526
17509
17486
17470
17463
17459
17392
17316
17307
17263
17263
17246
17169
17153
17123
17123
17115
17067
16940
16922
16920
16919
16868
16855
16808
16767
16754
16751
16707
16641
16588
16586
16453
16441
16368
16360
16315
16305
16235
16181
16180
16164
16102
16098
16088
16080
16068
16052
16037
16010
15979
15931
15917
15801
15731
15696
15692
15665
15654
15629
15619
15600
15596
15571
15557
15528
15387
15371
15365
15357
15334
15331
15310
15279
15268
15258
15255
15249
15234
15183
15179
15158
15151
15150
15141
15140
15135
15121
15118
15099
15059
15034
15027
15021
15003
14996
14990
14987
14976
14946
14940
14927
14913
14888
14869
14855
14845
14841
14833
14763
14753
14717
14713
14674
14641
14620
14615
14512
14439
14438
14434
14425
14424
14422
14406
14389
14384
14361
14329
14303
14293
14262
14252
14251
14172
14160
14141
14107
14067
14011
13982
13973
13959
13948
13938
13922
13892
13874
13874
13868
13866
13865
13854
13817
13810
13802
13784
13749
13748
13733
13692
13687
13680
13680
13656
13645
13609
13581
13566
13537
13533
13521
13500
13492
13462
13408
13357
13328
13316
13314
13261
13193
13183
13149
13127
13118
13082
13012
12952
12894
12885
12863
12859
12852
12837
12821
12789
12785
12771
12758
12745
12718
12708
12684
12667
12654
12642
12638
12623
12605
12600
12587
12567
12537
12536
12510
12492
12488
12453
12443
12435
12428
12389
12340
12274
12264
12257
12242
12205
12193
12156
12107
12061
12060
12016
12015
12012
12000
11974
11967
11959
11949
11935
11932
11921
11902
11886
11875
11848
11829
11821
11820
11798
11794
11793
11787
11786
11745
11738
11735
11729
11659
11654
11651
11646
11644
11643
11620
11595
11594
11557
11540
11518
11509
11505
11499
11475
11450
11433
11409
11379
11376
11350
11343
11319
11305
11288
11285
11246
11237
11228
11213
11201
11192
11172
11164
11161
11149
11144
11137
11132
11116
11090
11060
11029
10996
10981
10920
10917
10917
10908
10894
10892
10876
10863
10856
10783
10738
10724
10724
10722
10683
10671
10665
10641
10636
10628
10595
10592
10591
10590
10564
10561
10542
10538
10507
10504
10477
10476
10473
10456
10454
10444
10432
10418
10403
10383
10367
10361
10356
10325
10316
10307
10295
10289
10279
10266
10263
10217
10200
10179
10156
10151
10137
10128
10100
10088
10084
10064
10064
10038
10036
10028
10027
10027
9999
9999
9978
9971
9960
9949
9943
9917
9884
9875
9832
9788
9787
9783
9768
9762
9757
9723
9719
9713
9697
9693
9693
9656
9635
9609
9585
9584
9574
9557
9551
9542
9535
9528
9483
9479
9478
9466
9463
9447
9441
9433
9416
9415
9404
9401
9400
9366
9364
9361
9335
9316
9292
9290
9276
9264
9248
9234
9225
9214
9202
9202
9179
9169
9163
9157
9142
9134
9114
9102
9100
9091
9089
9060
9054
9049
9047
9047
9039
9028
9026
8976
8931
8926
8910
8890
8857
8854
8845
8842
8839
8838
8795
8773
8752
8748
8740
8733
8713
8708
8701
8695
8662
8659
8657
8657
8650
8639
8639
8634
8632
8626
8594
8577
8576
8575
8543
8541
8531
8525
8522
8512
8485
8484
8475
8464
8464
8460
8449
8433
8410
8401
8387
8366
8365
8345
8343
8337
8336
8320
8313
8311
8304
8297
8294
8292
8289
8282
8279
8279
8275
8273
8270
8266
8259
8256
8249
8220
8218
8208
8200
8184
8176
8144
8104
8101
8097
8092
8080
8067
8067
8056
8045
8041
8029
8025
8024
8023
7992
7989
7975
7968
7962
7960
7960
7952
7946
7939
7938
7935
7931
7902
7895
7890
7888
7886
7877
7874
7865
7851
7832
7830
7813
7805
7773
7772
7731
7714
7713
7696
7694
7686
7682
7682
7677
7672
7659
7637
7630
7609
7594
7590
7533
7511
7504
7503
7497
7456
7454
7449
7436
7419
7416
7405
7404
7401
7399
7395
7395
7372
7339
7336
7320
7309
7301
7295
7276
7259
7256
7256
7213
7195
7194
7184
7167
7165
7136
7132
7125
7101
7094
7091
7085
7059
7057
7046
7045
7041
7025
7016
7011
7004
6998
6971
6968
6955
6944
6930
6920
6919
6916
6909
6904
6901
6899
6894
6885
6879
6871
6868
6845
6834
6829
6825
6821
6818
6790
6782
6780
6780
6779
6759
6744
6722
6709
6709
6695
6692
6688
6675
6651
6651
6644
6637
6627
6627
6622
6611
6604
6599
6594
6586
6572
6558
6555
6550
6539
6538
6524
6506
6503
6477
6451
6431
6416
6413
6412
6403
6398
6395
6390
6331
6327
6325
6300
6299
6296
6294
6282
6269
6261
6257
6256
6249
6233
6228
6224
6223
6199
6182
6182
6174
6172
6166
6166
6159
6154
6142
6142
6137
6135
6119
6114
6112
6104
6072
6045
6024
6016
6012
6004
5988
5984
5955
5954
5943
5932
5932
5921
5914
5902
5891
5882
5876
5875
5863
5853
5849
5840
5835
5833
5832
5814
5805
5802
5798
5798
5788
5781
5772
5769
5766
5766
5760
5758
5752
5751
5743
5741
5737
5735
5721
5718
5703
5689
5689
5682
5670
5661
5658
5652
5646
5632
5630
5628
5625
5622
5622
5582
5582
5576
5569
5561
5551
5544
5543
5542
5532
5529
5519
5514
5511
5511
5509
5500
5495
5492
5481
5479
5477
5463
5456
5436
5433
5429
5420
5418
5418
5416
5412
5409
5389
5386
5363
5359
5324
5316
5315
5307
5299
5282
5278
5273
5272
5268
5256
5251
5231
5229
5223
5220
5219
5207
5204
5199
5196
5185
5176
5174
5170
5148
5140
5140
5138
5132
5117
5116
5109
5100
5096
5083
5081
5079
5059
5049
5036
5035
5027
5018
5012
5009
5008
5002
5000
4998
4980
4969
4967
4964
4961
4960
4955
4931
4928
4917
4911
4909
4903
4887
4884
4884
4879
4874
4866
4863
4850
4850
4839
4819
4813
4811
4809
4806
4798
4797
4795
4793
4783
4779
4769
4756
4755
4743
4742
4730
4718
4713
4712
4710
4709
4688
4688
4684
4682
4681
4675
4671
4668
4668
4651
4642
4638
4638
4637
4633
4628
4611
4595
4588
4583
4579
4568
4565
4565
4552
4533
4529
4512
4507
4490
4443
4439
4439
4437
4421
4419
4418
4417
4414
4406
4406
4405
4402
4393
4392
4390
4390
4385
4375
4372
4368
4366
4359
4355
4354
4344
4335
4327
4322
4320
4304
4290
4274
4265
4262
4261
4260
4243
4236
4225
4221
4218
4215
4201
4200
4194
4191
4186
4180
4175
4169
4167
4165
4142
4142
4141
4135
4134
4132
4130
4124
4112
4108
4102
4101
4098
4089
4085
4084
4073
4069
4062
4046
4037
4033
4031
4011
3998
3989
3985
3965
3959
3956
3948
3942
3929
3929
3925
3917
3911
3909
3888
3881
3879
3875
3874
3867
3865
3847
3844
3840
3839
3837
3837
3831
3828
3828
3824
3823
3811
3811
3809
3806
3805
3795
3791
3772
3771
3769
3767
3766
3759
3759
3759
3758
3753
3746
3744
3740
3733
3731
3724
3720
3718
3718
3707
3705
3700
3700
3698
3698
3688
3683
3681
3676
3670
3664
3663
3660
3658
3655
3653
3652
3647
3640
3636
3635
3627
3619
3619
3607
3604
3596
3588
3584
3580
3578
3577
3568
3564
3546
3532
3526
3521
3517
3497
3496
3487
3479
3476
3474
3472
3465
3458
3447
3444
3433
3409
3408
3400
3383
3376
3354
3346
3346
3343
3341
3339
3330
3326
3323
3315
3315
3314
3313
3306
3303
3271
3270
3270
3260
3254
3248
3246
3242
3240
3235
3233
3228
3227
3219
3217
3208
3208
3206
3206
3201
3198
3192
3189
3188
3171
3170
3169
3169
3158
3149
3144
3135
3133
3131
3130
3130
3127
3125
3124
3119
3112
3110
3102
3098
3098
3092
3084
3083
3079
3075
3074
3069
3068
3055
3055
3049
3045
3042
3037
3036
3035
3033
3032
3025
3020
3018
3005
3004
2995
2994
2987
2979
2977
2973
2971
2970
2963
2958
2958
2956
2945
2939
2929
2922
2921
2913
2906
2901
2899
2897
2893
2892
2891
2890
2886
2882
2880
2874
2860
2858
2858
2849
2847
2843
2842
2841
2835
2833
2830
2827
2821
2820
2816
2816
2815
2806
2805
2805
2803
2799
2761
2753
2753
2742
2739
2739
2738
2737
2731
2724
2717
2715
2711
2707
2698
2697
2694
2684
2677
2673
2671
2665
2662
2653
2650
2649
2647
2644
2642
2641
2639
2635
2633
2631
2631
2626
2625
2614
2598
2595
2590
2589
2587
2582
2579
2578
2577
2572
2570
2565
2555
2552
2549
2548
2539
2538
2525
2523
2523
2512
2503
2503
2501
2500
2491
2489
2486
2479
2478
2475
2474
2474
2472
2466
2466
2452
2438
2438
2437
2427
2425
2423
2410
2401
2399
2398
2396
2394
2391
2390
2387
2378
2377
2375
2373
2365
2358
2346
2344
2341
2341
2338
2333
2332
2328
2319
2292
2290
2287
2284
2274
2273
2271
2268
2266
2265
2262
2261
2256
2251
2250
2250
2249
2229
2229
2229
2219
2219
2217
2213
2206
2193
2191
2183
2181
2173
2168
2163
2152
2152
2149
2149
2148
2148
2147
2146
2141
2141
2139
2138
2131
2127
2126
2124
2124
2121
2118
2117
2114
2109
2107
2097
2093
2092
2089
2087
2083
2078
2071
2068
2067
2065
2064
2063
2062
2051
2048
2019
2017
2017
2014
2013
2013
2012
2007
2005
2004
2000
1997
1991
1981
1980
1973
1970
1968
1965
1950
1949
1948
1942
1941
1935
1930
1928
1924
1922
1922
1921
1918
1909
1909
1908
1906
1906
1900
1900
1889
1887
1885
1884
1882
1880
1879
1879
1878
1877
1873
1873
1872
1870
1870
1863
1860
1859
1856
1854
1851
1848
1847
1847
1845
1843
1843
1842
1839
1834
1829
1827
1821
1819
1809
1809
1806
1804
1791
1790
1772
1771
1771
1768
1768
1765
1756
1752
1747
1747
1742
1738
1735
1732
1731
1725
1724
1715
1715
1714
1712
1709
1709
1709
1703
1697
1695
1695
1691
1689
1689
1688
1688
1687
1681
1679
1676
1673
1668
1668
1667
1663
1660
1659
1658
1654
1652
1639
1635
1633
1632
1631
1628
1627
1623
1617
1615
1612
1611
1607
1604
1604
1599
1596
1596
1593
1588
1578
1578
1577
1572
1570
1569
1562
1559
1559
1558
1557
1554
1552
1552
1547
1545
1540
1537
1535
1531
1530
1530
1529
1528
1525
1522
1518
1518
1511
1507
1504
1499
1497
1495
1493
1492
1489
1485
1480
1479
1466
1462
1459
1458
1453
1452
1445
1442
1436
1433
1430
1418
1418
1417
1416
1414
1413
1411
1411
1409
1408
1408
1403
1401
1399
1394
1392
1388
1387
1387
1385
1383
1379
1375
1373
1371
1367
1362
1360
1360
1358
1357
1352
1346
1341
1341
1339
1337
1329
1329
1324
1321
1318
1315
1310
1307
1303
1302
1302
1301
1298
1296
1292
1291
1282
1268
1268
1264
1262
1259
1257
1257
1256
1252
1247
1243
1242
1236
1236
1233
1227
1221
1221
1218
1215
1215
1211
1206
1204
1202
1198
1194
1191
1189
1183
1180
1178
1178
1176
1172
1171
1167
1166
1163
1158
1157
1147
1145
1143
1142
1139
1138
1137
1133
1131
1127
1127
1125
1120
1119
1119
1113
1111
1107
1103
1100
1095
1093
1092
1091
1091
1086
1084
1082
1081
1080
1079
1078
1078
1075
1074
1073
1072
1067
1066
1066
1064
1061
1061
1057
1056
1055
1052
1049
1049
1049
1044
1043
1043
1042
1033
1033
1032
1031
1030
1030
1028
1028
1028
1026
1025
1014
1003
1000
999
998
998
994
992
992
988
987
986
985
985
981
977
974
974
973
972
968
966
964
960
957
957
950
946
945
943
941
939
938
937
936
929
925
925
918
918
913
911
905
904
901
900
900
896
893
888
886
884
881
881
878
874
871
867
863
856
852
852
850
849
848
845
840
837
826
823
820
819
810
803
800
797
794
794
793
789
786
783
780
780
769
769
766
765
765
765
765
758
758
758
752
750
749
748
748
745
745
743
742
738
738
734
734
729
722
720
718
717
717
716
715
712
709
709
696
694
691
689
688
684
681
679
677
675
674
670
670
669
668
667
665
664
663
661
660
656
654
652
649
648
648
639
636
634
627
624
622
620
619
616
615
615
614
614
613
609
609
607
606
605
601
599
598
592
591
588
582
581
578
575
574
573
572
572
567
566
565
563
560
558
556
556
555
553
553
551
548
547
545
545
545
544
543
543
541
540
536
533
530
530
523
521
520
519
519
519
514
513
511
509
506
505
502
500
499
491
485
479
475
473
471
470
467
465
464
461
459
455
453
452
452
451
450
449
447
444
444
440
438
435
434
434
426
425
419
417
415
412
405
405
397
395
388
385
372
367
363
363
360
352
348
343
337
327
323
320
314
313
313
313
310
308
301
296
290
287
287
277
276
271
268
267
258
250
241
226
224
212
209
205
190
190
187
177
175
171
169
152
147
129
126
125
107
104
96
94
83
72
61
55
39
17

----------


## wasup

thanks man I don't know how you do it haha... now I just have to memorize the meaning and stroke order/how to write all of those characters...

----------


## pounce

> <snip>



tl;dr

----------


## Ynot

> tl;dr



WTF,
it's a list of numbers
what the hell are you doing trying to read them?...

----------


## pounce

When did I say that I tried to read them? Your post was way too long so I skipped it. Too long, did not read sucker.

----------


## Ynot

> Too long, did not read sucker.







> When did I say that I tried to read them?



anyway, your contradictions do not matter.  Be gone

----------


## pounce

Contradictions?

Drink some coffee and get some sleep, you're obviously tired. You have no idea what you're talking about.

----------


## Ynot

Be Gone, Motherfucker

----------


## pounce

Excuse me? You don't talk to me like that.

BTW I went back to edit my obscenely long post, I realized how annoying it was. I suggest you do the same Ynot.

----------


## Ynot

because I can....

----------


## Man of Steel

Because I can too.

----------

